# VIC 2016 Xmas in July Case Swap - TASTING



## DJ_L3ThAL (10/7/16)

Well, here we go. Please update when your beer is ready to drink if it has not already been marked...

Swappers)
1. whiteferret - Oatmeal Stout Bottled 30/6/16
2. 
3. technobabble66 - Ol' Dirty Bastard. (Old Peculier clone, (= Old Ale), ready to drink ~1/8/16, better if left to ~1/10/16)[/font]
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer) - Bottled 13/6, ready to drink once you have it. Fresh is best for this I believe. ABV 5.6%.
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA (102.75 in the MM specialty IPA comp. Bottled ages ago so hops have dropped off a bit so drink ASAP!)
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14.
15. Micbrew - 2 n from special bitter
16. JB - Amber AIPA 6% 45ibu - ready to drink when you are
17.
18. Curly79. Chocolate and Rum Oatmeal Stout. 6%. Ready to drink after 1st of September.
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - going to carb this low, pump with syringe
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. 
24. NO SHOW? Kunfaced - Black Brett Bitters (100% Brett ferment) probably give it some time to age


----------



## JB (11/7/16)

Well, here we go. Please update when your beer is ready to drink if it has not already been marked...

Swappers

1. whiteferret - Oatmeal Stout Bottled 30/6/16
2. 
3. technobabble66 - Ol' Dirty Bastard. (Old Peculier clone, (= Old Ale), ready to drink ~1/8/16, better if left to ~1/10/16)
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer) - Bottled 13/6, ready to drink once you have it. Fresh is best for this I believe. ABV 5.6%.
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA (102.75 in the MM specialty IPA comp. Bottled ages ago so hops have dropped off a bit so drink ASAP!)
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery - Belgian Double
14.
15. Micbrew - 2 n from special bitter
16. JB - AIPA 6% 45ibu - ready to drink when you are
17.
18. Curly79. Chocolate and Rum Oatmeal Stout. 6%. Ready to drink after 1st of September.
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - going to carb this low, pump with syringe
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. 
24. NO SHOW? Kunfaced - Black Brett Bitters (100% Brett ferment) probably give it some time to age


Good work 'king of chili'  I think I'll need to rehydrate before looking at another beer for a couple of days.


----------



## Midnight Brew (11/7/16)

Well, here we go. Please update when your beer is ready to drink if it has not already been marked...

Swappers

1. whiteferret - Oatmeal Stout Bottled 30/6/16
2. 
3. technobabble66 - Ol' Dirty Bastard. (Old Peculier clone, (= Old Ale), ready to drink ~1/8/16, better if left to ~1/10/16)
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer) - Bottled 13/6, ready to drink once you have it. Fresh is best for this I believe. ABV 5.6%.
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA (102.75 in the MM specialty IPA comp. Bottled ages ago so hops have dropped off a bit so drink ASAP!)
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery - Belgian Double
14.
15. Micbrew - 2 n from special bitter
16. JB - AIPA 6% 45ibu - ready to drink when you are
17.
18. Curly79. Chocolate and Rum Oatmeal Stout. 6%. Ready to drink after 1st of September.
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - drink at end of August , going to carb this low, pump with syringe
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23. 
24. NO SHOW? Kunfaced - Black Brett Bitters (100% Brett ferment) probably give it some time to age


----------



## TheWiggman (11/7/16)

Well, here we go. Please update when your beer is ready to drink if it has not already been marked...

Swappers

1. whiteferret - Oatmeal Stout Bottled 30/6/16
2. 
3. technobabble66 - Ol' Dirty Bastard. (Old Peculier clone, (= Old Ale), ready to drink ~1/8/16, better if left to ~1/10/16)
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer) - Bottled 13/6, ready to drink once you have it. Fresh is best for this I believe. ABV 5.6%.
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA (102.75 in the MM specialty IPA comp. Bottled ages ago so hops have dropped off a bit so drink ASAP!)
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery - Belgian Double
14.
15. Micbrew - 2 n from special bitter
16. JB - AIPA 6% 45ibu - ready to drink when you are
17.
18. Curly79. Chocolate and Rum Oatmeal Stout. 6%. Ready to drink after 1st of September.
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - drink at end of August , going to carb this low, pump with syringe
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier - Ready to drink. Serve chilled.
23. 
24. NO SHOW? Kunfaced - Black Brett Bitters (100% Brett ferment) probably give it some time to age


----------



## reardo (11/7/16)

Mine is right to go lads. 5.2%, been bottled since end of March. Awesome weekend and looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Grainer (11/7/16)

1. whiteferret - Oatmeal Stout Bottled 30/6/16
2. 
3. technobabble66 - Ol' Dirty Bastard. (Old Peculier clone, (= Old Ale), ready to drink ~1/8/16, better if left to ~1/10/16)
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (*ready to drink*)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month or 2 before opening
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer) - Bottled 13/6, *ready to drink *once you have it. Fresh is best for this I believe. ABV 5.6%.
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA (102.75 in the MM specialty IPA comp. Bottled ages ago so hops have dropped off a bit so *drink ASAP!)*
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - *Ready to drink*
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale - *Ready to drink.*
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery - Belgian Double
14.
15. Micbrew - 2 n from special bitter
16. JB - AIPA 6% 45ibu - *ready to drink* when you are
17.
18. Curly79. Chocolate and Rum Oatmeal Stout. 6%. Ready to drink after 1st of September.
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - drink at end of August , going to carb this low, pump with syringe
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier -* Ready to drink*. Serve chilled.
23. 
24. NO SHOW? Kunfaced - Black Brett Bitters (100% Brett ferment) probably give it some time to age


----------



## MastersBrewery (11/7/16)

Mines good to drink now but will improve with a little age.


----------



## TheWiggman (11/7/16)

First cab off the rank bitches. 
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier





I went into this blind, had no idea what to expect. For some reason I really wanted to try it. First whiff I thought "Belgian, hell yeah", 'cause I love me a Belgian. It's remarkably similar to my Patersbier but has a bit more malt character - almost a smokey roast which can be detected in the aftertaste. It's not throwing hops but I'm guessing Styrians. Good sweetness, has alcohol supporting the malt, and to be honest I can't tell of it's dry or finished high because it works. The sweetness lasts well after the sip and can be detected in the mouthfeel. 
I'll say now I'm pretty critical with my feedback (hopefully didn't offend anyone on the swap) but this is my kind of non-dark beer and it's brewed very well. Would buy a slab if heading out for a weekend on the river. In fact gonna look up the recipe and line up the brew. High standard set gents!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (11/7/16)

Thanks heaps Wiggman! I'm very glad you enjoyed it. Hops were Spalt in the boil and Hallertau Mitt late (flameout on a no chill batch), cheers for posting the feedback :beer:


----------



## Grainer (12/7/16)

Doh Martin.. Im missing this one 

9. VP Brewing - Black IPA (102.75 in the MM specialty IPA comp. Bottled ages ago so hops have dropped off a bit so *drink ASAP!)*


----------



## VP Brewing (12/7/16)

Grainer said:


> Doh Martin.. Im missing this one
> 
> 9. VP Brewing - Black IPA (102.75 in the MM specialty IPA comp. Bottled ages ago so hops have dropped off a bit so *drink ASAP!)*


There was a few left over after we did the swap. Not sure what happened to them.


----------



## Grainer (12/7/16)

VP Brewing said:


> There was a few left over after we did the swap. Not sure what happened to them.


all good..


----------



## Grainer (12/7/16)

16. JB - AIPA 6% 45ibu - *ready to drink* when you are

*NOT CARBED YET .. WAIT FOR THIS ONE..*

​I cheated and forced carbed it to get it ready since I opened it.

Nice colour, crystal.. Good aroma of pine (clean) good drinking.light sessional bitterness with deep crystal dominating malt but still in balance with hops... not gunna spend too much time cause I'm enjoying this !
It is really easy drinking.. thanks


----------



## JB (13/7/16)

Grainer said:


> 16. JB - AIPA 6% 45ibu - *ready to drink* when you are
> 
> *NOT CARBED YET .. WAIT FOR THIS ONE..*
> 
> ...


Cheers Grainer. 

Just on the carb, this might be an issue. I bottled from keg just before heading up to the swap, so if you have a carb cap - you might need to follow John's lead for this one. Apologies for the stuff around guys.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (13/7/16)

Ive had mine in fridge since Sunday so will give it a crack this weekend and report back for you [emoji106]


----------



## Grainer (13/7/16)

11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale - *Ready to drink.*

Creamy off white head , tight bubbles which is good, head laces through out beer. Hazy straw colouring, Smell of light malt and subtle possible DMS/banana/fruit, Hop aroma pretty much absent all driven by malt and yeast.
Medium mouth feel with low to moderate carbonation, which should be higher. From memory Mountain Goat uses strictly Gladfield Ale malt (the rep always boasts this and they are not afraid of admitting it.. they tried a different malt once and their beer drinkers revolted! - Ask Dermott he will tell you what they use !) for this. The malt profile does not seem to emulate the Mountain Goat receipe and also needs a little more hop. but their been is very malt driven. It is a fairly nice been but I think you need to optimise this a little more to clone this beer (this is all from memory).

If it was using Nelson Sauvin and Motueka hops i'd expect a more hoppy profile, but I may be wrong.

Cheers

John


----------



## reardo (13/7/16)

Thanks John. I appreciate the feedback. I was kind of flying blind when thing to emulate the summer ale. I've used carb drops when bottling, which never occurs (I have kegs). 
I also realised after bottling, dry hopping would have probably helped too. 
You've inspired me to change it up a little now! Cheers, Reardo.


----------



## Grainer (14/7/16)

4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)

Sorry to say but this is infected IMO. there is a strong acid aldehyde (Green apple) that is dominating the beer.. Head is good, slightly opaque - probably due to infection. Good colour, mouth feel is slightly silky, but requires some work on sanitation. Sorry but this one went to the beer gods.

cheers


----------



## Grainer (14/7/16)

7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer) - Bottled 13/6, *ready to drink *once you have it. Fresh is best for this I believe. ABV 5.6%.

Slight haziness (may be from wifey dropping bottle about 4 hours ago on shelf in fridge) No head which is out of style as I understand, large bubbles accumulating on side of glass. medium-Dark straw. Strong aroma on pour. Very strange aroma! Has some sort of sulfur/sour smell to it. Strong yeast characters and phenolics dominating malt/hops. Pretty much no hop.. Medium body appropriate to style. Seems to be fermented warm which I think is appropriate for a poor mans drink - (dampfbier). Haven't had one of these before so critiquing is sort of difficult to know what t expect. Not sure if it is pilsner type malts I am tasting and possibly DMS.. Yeast does give some background rockmelon type tastes for me.

Thats all I got.. tried to critique best I could..


----------



## AJ80 (14/7/16)

Grainer said:


> 4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
> 
> Sorry to say but this is infected IMO. there is a strong acid aldehyde (Green apple) that is dominating the beer.. Head is good, slightly opaque - probably due to infection. Good colour, mouth feel is slightly silky, but requires some work on sanitation. Sorry but this one went to the beer gods.
> 
> cheers


Sorry to hear that Grainer - you may have got a bung bottle as the others I've tried have not had this character.


----------



## Grainer (14/7/16)

AJ80 said:


> Sorry to hear that Grainer - you may have got a bung bottle as the others I've tried have not had this character.


Shit happens


----------



## MartinOC (15/7/16)

Grainer said:


> Doh Martin.. Im missing this one
> 
> 9. VP Brewing - Black IPA (102.75 in the MM specialty IPA comp. Bottled ages ago so hops have dropped off a bit so *drink ASAP!)*


 Just checked - 'Dunno how I got one & you didn't - did you grab the right box?

We can do rock/paper/scissors for it next time we meet, or just let me know to bring it to CB & you can pick-up if you really want to try it.


----------



## MartinOC (15/7/16)

#7 - DJ#$%^&'s Dampfbier:

Never had one before, so had to do a bit of reading-up on the style.

I'm drinking this from a weissbier glass & have taken some poetic licence by drinking it "mit-hefe" (as it was probably consumed historically).

This is weird! In a nice kind of way.

Phenolics from the yeast-perfectly fine. I was immediately expecting a weissbier from the nose, but once I got it in my gob, it was completely different.

There's no tart wheat character (derrr!), but instead, a mouth-filling maltiness that sticks-around for a while. THEN, it goes rapidly dry. Like, "off the edge of a cliff" dry. It doesn't strike me as a thirst-quencher.

The head-retention is perfectly fine (I'm almost at the end of the glass).

Dunno if I'd want to drink a lot of this in summer (compared to doing a lot of wheat-beer).

Nice go at an historical style. I just prefer weissbier.


----------



## mofox1 (15/7/16)

JB said:


> 3. technobabble66 - Ol' Dirty Bastard. (Old Peculier clone, (= Old Ale), ready to drink ~1/8/16, better if left to ~1/10/16)


Shit, dammit, crapballs, crudstick. Fuckaduck, arse, feck, balls and tooheys.

Brought a heap of beers inside, meant to open AJ's oaty stout but somehow ended up pouring Stu's TOP without realising. Waaay to early for this lil one. Mouth-feel is beautiful, very well balanced low bittered beer, didn't taste sweet or too dry. Complex flavours of dried fruit, plum and something else that wasn't chocolaty or fruity but something in between... BUT very green on the nose, and spoiled what should have been a damn fine beer.

So shattered, was looking forward to this one in a few months time. Will retry AJ's tonight.

Arse.


----------



## technobabble66 (15/7/16)

Oh dear, oh dear, Mofox.
That's a tragedy!
I was coincidently going to post yesterday that i tried one tuesday night, knowing it was at least a few months too young - but i'm too impatient with my own beers.
So i was going to write that i was much relieved to find it was not a cock-up, & was showing the early signs of some promise ... but definitely waaaaaaay too young.

So i guess it's good to hear a positive review i wasn't expecting for a few more months... So thanks!
But commiserations on cracking one that unfortunately won't be much chop for another 3+ months.

In the words of the great philosopher:
Labels, read. You should.
h34r:


----------



## Grainer (15/7/16)

MartinOC said:


> Just checked - 'Dunno how I got one & you didn't - did you grab the right box?
> 
> We can do rock/paper/scissors for it next time we meet, or just let me know to bring it to CB & you can pick-up if you really want to try it.


just describe the taste for me .. LOL


----------



## TheWiggman (15/7/16)

20. Mmmyummybeer Fleuku U clone
Again, flying blind. Pours dark, borderline black in colour. Not much carb and the head goes away quickly. On the nose it's hard to pick - some roast, maybe choc, like a stout but much milder. First sip was interesting (caveat: I'm getting over tonsillitis so taste buds could be thrown), as it wasn't overly dark tasting and finishes quite dry. Quite bitter but probably more from the dark malts than heavy hopping. Chocolate is the dark flavour that comes out the most, but I feel like it's a bit 'rough', as though there should be some sweetness to balance it out a bit. As it warmed up it got better but the fizz had gone by then.
Not a huge fan, but maybe this style isn't my kind of beer. My illness could also be meddling things so will wait a few days before the next tasting.


----------



## mofox1 (15/7/16)

TheWiggman said:


> My illness could also be meddling things so will wait a few days before the next tasting.


Nah, finish the glass. It'll be terrible in a few days! h34r:


----------



## technobabble66 (15/7/16)

My first one:


*#4 - AJ’s Oatmeal Stout *
*(aka Not #3, hey Mofox )*

*Appearance*
(The world’s tightest lid, by the way)
Almost no head. What’s there is tan-white.
Jet black

*Aroma*
Earthy, peaty. A caramel element & a chocolatey element

*Flava*
Chocolate, with slight caramel & roasty elements.
Mild bitterness. No astringency.
Full mouthfeel, maybe a slight slickness from the oats?
Low carb - is good for this
Not really sweet nor dry - very good mid-level balance.

*Overall*
Excellent oatmeal stout, AJ! 
All the main elements balance really well - nice mid-point between sweet & dry, which i’d basically interpret as dry-ish without having too much “bite”. Smooooooth, baby! No noticeable astringency - which i think is big win for a beer driven by so many dark malts. Mouthfeel and carb is bang on (what vol CO2 did you carb to?). Mild caramel & earthiness comes through nicely in the flavour - great for this style (Fuggles early, EKG late? Or just med crystal). Not getting a huge amount of roastiness, though that could be just my poor taste buds - not as a complaint, but just in case you intended them to be noticeably there. I think it’s great as it is. Definitely would love to see the recipe.

Bar set high.


----------



## Grainer (16/7/16)

technobabble66 said:


> My first one:
> 
> 
> *#4 - AJ’s Oatmeal Stout *
> ...


Fark U .. mine was infected ! sooo much Green Apple it slapped you in the face


----------



## technobabble66 (16/7/16)

[emoji41] Totes not infected for mine!

Smooth, yummy & amazeballs, all the waaaaaaaaaay doooooowwwn to the bottom of the glass [emoji6]
Either that or I'm blessed/cursed with a nose that doesn't pick up green apples anymore (which sadly is actually possible - I do struggle to detect certain odours/flavours these days). 

Commiserations on yours, though, John [emoji53]


----------



## AJ80 (16/7/16)

technobabble66 said:


> My first one:
> 
> 
> *#4 - AJ’s Oatmeal Stout *
> ...


Many thanks techno - really glad you enjoyed it. I had one last night too out of paranoid fear the whole batch was infected, but no, Grainer must have just got a bad bottle (sorry again for that). Yeah, the lids are on a touch tight...

Now for the recipe:
OG 1.052
FG 1.012
IBUs 39

69.5% Maris otter
9.5% flaked oats (porridge oats)
9.5% wheat malt
7.5% roast barley (next time I'll be upping the roast as I agree it could do with some more roastiness)
4% pale chocolate

Single infusion mash at 66C for 60 minutes

1.2 g/L horizon (11.2% alpha) @ 60 mins

60 minute boil and no chilled. 

Fermented with WY1084 at 20C.

Edit: I know I should, but I'm not a fan of bulk priming and am too lazy to work out volumes of CO2. I just used the 500ml sugar scoop into a 750ml bottle and it works quite well for a low carb


----------



## micbrew (16/7/16)

Well, here we go. Please update when your beer is ready to drink if it has not already been marked...

Swappers)
1. whiteferret - Oatmeal Stout Bottled 30/6/16
2.
3. technobabble66 - Ol' Dirty Bastard. (Old Peculier clone, (= Old Ale), ready to drink ~1/8/16, better if left to ~1/10/16)[/font]
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer) - Bottled 13/6, ready to drink once you have it. Fresh is best for this I believe. ABV 5.6%.
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA (102.75 in the MM specialty IPA comp. Bottled ages ago so hops have dropped off a bit so drink ASAP!)
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14.
15. Micbrew - 2 n from special bitter ...needs a few months
16. JB - Amber AIPA 6% 45ibu - ready to drink when you are
17.
18. Curly79. Chocolate and Rum Oatmeal Stout. 6%. Ready to drink after 1st of September.
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - going to carb this low, pump with syringe
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23.
24. NO SHOW? Kunfaced - Black Brett Bitters (100% Brett ferment) probably give it some time to age


----------



## heyhey (16/7/16)

1. whiteferret - Oatmeal Stout Bottled 30/6/16
2.
3. technobabble66 - Ol' Dirty Bastard. (Old Peculier clone, (= Old Ale), ready to drink ~1/8/16, better if left to ~1/10/16)[/font]
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer) - Bottled 13/6, ready to drink once you have it. Fresh is best for this I believe. ABV 5.6%.
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA (102.75 in the MM specialty IPA comp. Bottled ages ago so hops have dropped off a bit so drink ASAP!)
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey - ESB - Ready to drink
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14.
15. Micbrew - 2 n from special bitter ...needs a few months
16. JB - Amber AIPA 6% 45ibu - ready to drink when you are
17.
18. Curly79. Chocolate and Rum Oatmeal Stout. 6%. Ready to drink after 1st of September.
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - going to carb this low, pump with syringe
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23.
24. NO SHOW? Kunfaced - Black Brett Bitters (100% Brett ferment) probably give it some time to age


----------



## MartinOC (16/7/16)

#4 AJ80's Oatmeal Stout

Holy Shit! You actually carbed this one!!!

Absolutely NO acetaldehyde that I could detect, nor infection. For the record, Grainer reckons EVERYTHING is infected...but couldn't pick it in his own White IPA last swap.... :lol:

A bit on the light-side for an oatmeal stout. I would've expected a lot more body & depth/sweetness, but still has that silky oat character.

Nonetheless, I'm thoroughly enjoying this one & could happily down a few of them.


----------



## Grainer (16/7/16)

MartinOC said:


> #4 AJ80's Oatmeal Stout
> 
> Holy Shit! You actually carbed this one!!!
> 
> ...


Wifey and friend even Picked it.. it was full of it to the point it went down the sink.. my White IPA was 100% clean BTW - had heaps of people taste it including commercial brewers with only good reviews! .. I call it as it is.. not about to blow wind up someones arse if it aint good....maybe just an unlucky bottle...?

Gladly drink anyone elses Oatmeal stout!.....


----------



## AJ80 (16/7/16)

MartinOC said:


> #4 AJ80's Oatmeal Stout
> 
> Holy Shit! You actually carbed this one!!!
> 
> ...


Cheers Martin - glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## VP Brewing (16/7/16)

Must have been a bad bottle. Mine was the perfect accompaniment to 9hr ribs in the slow cooker with veg and HB choc stout. 
Now laying on the floor. Might get up later. Possibly.View attachment 89948


----------



## MartinOC (16/7/16)

I call it as I see it. The White IPA bottles I had (every one of them bar one) was definitely infected - gushers with a ring of confidence. 

Let's move on, eh?


----------



## AJ80 (16/7/16)

16. JB - AIPA 6% 45ibu - ready to drink when you are

Fan-friggen-tastic mate. Awesome burnished copper colour and an awesome fruity aroma expected of an AIPA. Smooth bitterness with more of those fruity hops we all love! Sure the carb is low, but a few pumps of the poor man's beer engine (read kids panadol syringe) and it's like a real ale crossed with an IPA - which is great in my books. I now have a stupidly dense slightly tan head which is not going anywhere fast! Really loving this beer JB.


----------



## VP Brewing (16/7/16)




----------



## Grainer (16/7/16)

9. VP Brewing - Black IPA (102.75 in the MM specialty IPA comp. Bottled ages ago so hops have dropped off a bit so drink ASAP!)

​Woohoo found this.. It was labelled #1.... in the fridge now


----------



## VP Brewing (16/7/16)

Grainer said:


> 9. VP Brewing - Black IPA (102.75 in the MM specialty IPA comp. Bottled ages ago so hops have dropped off a bit so drink ASAP!)
> 
> ​Woohoo found this.. It was labelled #1.... in the fridge now


Re-used a few lids from last swap. Label on the side should have been sound tho. Either way, happy days. Get into it!


----------



## mmmyummybeer (16/7/16)

Really liked this beer JB. Probable not your traditional IPA with 45ibu the bitterness was a bit in the lighter side than I'd expect from a IPA, but I'm not really one for fitting into style guidelines anyway. Nice dark amber colour, carb a little low but no yeast at all in the bottle gives away that its forced carbed. Getting a little bit of age sweetness. But man so drinkable and delicious, balance of malt and hops spot on and super clean. Would of loved to have had this one fresh straight from the keg. Good job 


Thanks wingman for the review. Thought it might of ended up light on carb. Sorry guys I ended up running out of time and force carbed and bottled it late.


----------



## Grainer (16/7/16)

9. VP Brewing - Black IPA (102.75 in the MM specialty IPA comp. Bottled ages ago so hops have dropped off a bit so drink ASAP!)

Beautiful black/red hue, clear/not hazy, subtle aroma.. it is very cold.. was in freezer..gorgeous fluffy tight head almost like mouse (lol thats from the ice), nice pines aromas, resinous on the mouth, roasts subtle on the back of the palate, should be completely absent - maybe this is where you lost points? (maybe add dark grains at the end of the mash if you already didn't? Would be nicer drunk when it was fresh I am sure, cause the op aromas aren't there as much as I would have expected, bitterness is balanced with malts, but could do with a little more bitterness to cut though the back end sweetness, i'd increase the IBU slightly, would be better to find caramels on the back rather than roast for the style.. the increased bitterness will also help a lingering taste in the mouth and make the judges remember the beer as I am finding it tends to drop off, but hey.. it is easily drinkable. Medium mouthfeel, but I would prefer a little more crispness for my taste. Medium dryness. If this was mine Id dry to get that front end flavour to carry through and subdue the darker malts....hmm Im rambling .. I will stop now.

Overall a really good beer that could do with some slight tweaks to make it a great beer.. I have now judged a lot of IPA..IMO if you want to score better, make it a beer to remember.. get that longevity in the taste and remove the backend roasts..

cheers


----------



## technobabble66 (16/7/16)

*#7 - Teninch Dampfbier, DJ_L3thb4lls*

*Appearance*
Deep honey hue. Virtually no head. Slight medium lacing

*Aroma*
Has a “dry pils/lager” aroma, maybe more of a weizen aroma — white pepper? maybe herbaceous? Slight sulfur element, but not in a bad way.
So maybe it’s a white pepper (/weizen yeast) aroma mixed with a slight sulfurous aroma that i’m interpreting as a Eurolager-type element?
Slight sweetness underneath. Maybe slight wheat sharpness

*Flava*
Dry mild bitterness matched with a light malty sweetness. Malty pils coming through.
Slight earthy (maybe grainy) finish. slight lingering bitterness.
Slight carbonic bite, but lends well to style.
Carbonation is mild-to-moderate. I prefer low carb levels anyway, & i think the level here suits this style well.
Mouthfeel good - light but decent.

*Overall*
Awesome beer. No idea what a dampfbeir is - seems to be a crossover between a lightish weizen and a lager. This is a massively sessionable beer. I’m not a fan of wheaty beers, but this is great (i’m assuming it’s a weizen style). 
Great subtle/mild elements contributed by the weizen aspect to improve the complexity, plus a nice light maltiness to it that comes out dry & crisp.
Big ups, dude. Great accompaniment to watching Angelina Jolie save the world in a tight outfit.

Ok. I know you want to hear it: it’s Totes Amazeballs!

For that i want to see the recipe. Cheers.


----------



## Grainer (16/7/16)

technobabble66 said:


> *#7 - Teninch Dampfbier, DJ_L3thb4lls*
> 
> *Appearance*
> Deep honey hue. Virtually no head. Slight medium lacing
> ...


Its great to see guys stepping out into something different for the case swap.. IMO I think this is what it should be..create something unique and experiment with what you have never done before to give the guys a challenge to critique and enjoy.. kudos to you mate.. LEGEND !! DJ.. you have my vote for doing something different and challenging the norm!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/7/16)

Thanks for the comments and feedback fellas! Some interesting stuff in there. Particularly that it confused some whether it was dry or sweet. It actually fermented out to 1.008 so definitely on the dry side, but I think the phenolics are playing around with what you get as you drink it. Held my nose and had a sip of it last night and it tasted like a straight up lager! I fermented the swap batch with WLP351 but also did a half size cube worth with WLP300 which I have on tap at the moment. I simple poured the WLP351 vial straight into the fermenter at pitch temp as it was a slight underpitch to encourage the ester development. Definitely prefer the WLP351, the WLP300 finished at 1.013 so it's not as crisp so has less of that effect with the phenolics versus crisp grist.

Essentially it IS a lager (grist-wise), but using a weizen yeast. I've shared the recipe below for those interested. Will definitely be brewing this again, may tweak the hops up a bit more because I've fallen IN LOVE with Spalt. Brewed an Altbier for Vicbrew yesterday and the smell during the boil was :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: .

*Teninch Dampfbier *
Bohemian Pilsner (Dampfbier)



Batch Size: 44.00 l
Boil Size: 57.46 l
Boil Time: 60 min
End of Boil Vol: 50.96 l
Final Bottling Vol: 40.00 l
Fermentation: Ale (Wheat), Single Stage
Date: 19 Mar 2016

Equipment: 3V RIMS Rig - Double Batch
Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 83.5 %

*Ingredients *
6.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) 69.9 %
2.80 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) 30.1 %

58.00 g Spalter [5.40 %] - Boil 45.0 min 15.8 IBUs 
40.00 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [3.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 15.0 min 1.6 IBUs 

Bavarian Weizen Yeast (White Labs #WLP351)
Pitched at 15-16C, let naturally rise to 20C, had to bump STC and heat belt on at warm to 18C to overcome a VERY cold night. Set STC to 20C after two days for rest of ferment. Did not cold crash but it did sit in fermenter for 3 weeks due to busy-ness (laziness). So was reasonably clear going into bottles.


*Gravity, Alcohol Content and Color*
Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.0 %
Bitterness: 17.5 IBUs
Est Color: 9.2 EBC
Measured Original Gravity: 1.048 SG
Measured Final Gravity: 1.008 SG
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.6 % (inc. bottle carb ALC+0.5%)



*Mash Profile*
Mash Name: Single Infusion, Full Body
Mash In Add 27.25 l of water at 75.5 C 67.0 C 60 min
Mash Out Add 12.00 l of water at 100.0 C 76.0 C 10 min
Sparge: Fly sparge with 30.52 l water at 75.6 C


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/7/16)

9. VP Brewing - Black IPA (102.75 in the MM specialty IPA comp. Bottled ages ago so hops have dropped off a bit so drink ASAP!)

Pours dark choc colour, coffee coloured thin tight head. Slight lacing of the glass.
Aroma is slightly sweet and clean, unfortunately that's about it but as mentioned was bottle a while ago and the hops have dropped off.
Bitterness is firm, clean and well backed up by the carbonation. Tastes like a good undertone of roast, I can't pick up anything else that 'stands out', which I'm taking as this is a very well balanced beer.
As this warms up the roast is coming out at bit more and is a touch "clingy". I love roast so it's not an issue for me but I know it can upset some who are a bit more sensitive to roast.
Am enjoying it very much mate, wouldn't have believed this is 7.5% if it wasn't written on the label. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Grainer (17/7/16)

12. heyhey - ESB - Ready to drink

Not carbonated, so I will critique as is for now.. Clear, amber flat, small amount of eeprvesence,medium bitterness, alcohol presence. Unfortunatly it isn't ready so every thing is not right..I will try carb up the rest of the bottle and drink another time..

Everyone hold off on this one for now in case they are all about the same carb level.


----------



## VP Brewing (17/7/16)

Cheers for the feedback Grainer and DJ_L3ThAL!
This is the second time I have brewed this. The first time all of the dark malts ( midnight wheat and carafa1) went in at the start of the mash and it was MUCH more roasty. This time I upped the midnight wheat to 4.3% and reduced the carafa1 to 2.3% and they were added at mash out. Interestingly only one judge out of 4 mentioned roast at all on the score sheets and he just said 'subdued roast'. Might have a go at cold steeping them next time. 
The hops I sort of winged it a bit with what I had. There was no 60min hops at all. For the 44L batch 50g each of motueka and centennial at 15min. Both cubes had 50g motueka, 50g centennial and 25g chinook. The swap beer was dry hopped with 2.5g a litre each of motueka and centennial. 
I'll keep brewing it with small tweaks here and there. 
Cheers.


----------



## Grainer (17/7/16)

VP Brewing said:


> Cheers for the feedback Grainer and DJ_L3ThAL!
> This is the second time I have brewed this. The first time all of the dark malts ( midnight wheat and carafa1) went in at the start of the mash and it was MUCH more roasty. This time I upped the midnight wheat to 4.3% and reduced the carafa1 to 2.3% and they were added at mash out. Interestingly only one judge out of 4 mentioned roast at all on the score sheets and he just said 'subdued roast'. Might have a go at cold steeping them next time.
> The hops I sort of winged it a bit with what I had. There was no 60min hops at all. For the 44L batch 50g each of motueka and centennial at 15min. Both cubes had 50g motueka, 50g centennial and 25g chinook. The swap beer was dry hopped with 2.5g a litre each of motueka and centennial.
> I'll keep brewing it with small tweaks here and there.
> Cheers.


See if you can remove the roast flavours 100% the style guidelines say NO roasts.. and we both picked it up..cheers


----------



## Grainer (17/7/16)

22. TheWiggman - Patersbier

Hazy straw with little to no head. Sweet pear aroma is very appealing. Nice light beer VERY fruity.. would be good on a hot day.


----------



## technobabble66 (17/7/16)

*#9 Black IPA - VP Brewing*

*Appearance*
Jet Black
Tan small head. the 1mm that’s there is tight.
Slightest bit of light that gets through it indicates it’s clear, but the blackest red.
2nd pour - perfect tight tan head.

*Aroma*
Dank citrus, maybe element of pine to join it together nicely.
Perfect aroma for this, IMO (maybe just needs moar of it!)
Maybe tiny malt & caramel element poking through also.
No roast aroma

*Flava*
Solid bitterness, definitely with malt and a tiny roast choc hint. Citrus-pine & hoppy resin shines through a moderate amount. Again, to nail it i’d just go more hops. MOAR! 
Carb is moderate - but i’d say it’s great for this. Mouthfeel is nice and full. Dryness-sweetness balance is also great for this. With the roast, i’d say it’s only the tiniest element, but on the positive i’d say there's almost no astringency that’s come through with it. TBH, by about halfway through i’m struggling to pick up any roast.

*Overall*
VP, i’ve had a few Black IPAs before and this is definitely one of the best. Just as it is. TBH, i’d say it’s fantastic in all the tricky ways. The only slight detraction is the really simple one - the amount of hops! (as you’ve already stated). Grist, hops combo, mash schedule, dryness, carb levels, bitterness, colour - all perfect. It’s really great as is, but to make it a Rip Snorter i’d maybe crank your hops a bit more - maybe more in the 20mins mark and shiteloads in dry. 
I appreciate the style guidelines definitely specify no roast element. This has possibly the tiniest amount that’s still detectable - especially as i could not pick it after the first half a glass! I think this is one of those things where you need to wonder if you want an awesome beer, or something that is best to style guidelines and will win comps. I personally would say the guidelines for Black IPA are simply wrong - i think it’s ridiculous to have a black IPA without *any* roast elements. I LIKE roasty elements. If i didn’t want them, i would pick a different colour IPA. Duh!! I appreciate they should probably be minimal for this style (otherwise it’s an American Stout, hey!), but i personally think your beer is perfect as is, just crank the hops a bit more and it’ll be the most awesomest Black IPA. 
The perfect accompaniment to watching Tom cruise over and over and over again. Fantastic brewing, dude! 

EDIT: saw your post above - no idea what the moteuka is doing in there - i wonder if you could do just Centennial + Chinook? But as stated, awesome combo as it is, it appears.


----------



## TheWiggman (18/7/16)

Hey Curly79, have you tried a bottle of your stout? My bottle here is tight as. Is it supposed to be (or is there a chance of it being) heavily primed?


----------



## technobabble66 (18/7/16)

technobabble66 said:


> *#9 Black IPA - VP Brewing*
> ......
> ...I appreciate the style guidelines definitely specify no roast element. ...


Actually, fwiw VP, i just reread the 2015 BJCP Style Guidelines. I could be wrong, but it reads like it's actually fine to have a tiny bit of roast in there.

"[SIZE=9pt]Style Comparison: [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]Balance and overall impression of an American or Double IPA with restrained roast similar to the type found in Schwarzbiers. Not as roasty-burnt as American stouts and porters, and with less body and increased smoothness and drinkability.[/SIZE]"
"[SIZE=9pt]Overall Impression: [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]... – but without strongly roasted or burnt flavors. The flavor of darker malts is gentle and supportive, not a major flavor component. [/SIZE]"
"[SIZE=9pt]Aroma: [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt].... Very low to moderate dark malt aroma, which can optionally include light chocolate, coffee, or toast notes. [/SIZE]"
"[SIZE=9pt]Flavor: [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]... although dark malts may contribute to the perceived bitterness. The base malt flavor is generally clean and of low to medium intensity, and can optionally have low caramel or toffee flavors. Dark malt flavors are low to medium-low; restrained chocolate or coffee flavors may be present, but the roasted notes should not be intense, ashy, or burnt, and should not clash with the hops. ... The finish may include a light roast character that contributes to perceived dryness, although this is not required. ...[/SIZE]"

So basically, i stand corrected with my comments - it seems like it might fit within the guidelines from the way it tasted to me last night. (& you could forget half the diatribe in my earlier post :lol: ).
I'd guess maybe the roast elements were a lot stronger and less mellowed a month or 2 ago at the MM IPA comp(?).
I know for my darker beers, they always seem a little jarring for the first 6-8 weeks, then mellow nicely by ~week 8-12. Which of course is rather tricky in an IPA style where you're trying to maximise the pop of the hops.
Happy to stand corrected on all this, btw.

Otherwise, i'd say it's awesome as it is :icon_cheers:


----------



## TheWiggman (18/7/16)

9. Black IPA - VP Brewing
First black IPA. My tastebuds are back in order. On opening, it was 99% pine - pine, pine Christopher Pyyyyyne. Unlike the others I immediately picked up the alcohol, which contributes well to both flavour and mouthfeel. It's slick and velvety. Hop flavoured but not balls-and-all bitter hops, it's on the less assertive end which for mine suits. Not much malt coming through but in general not heaps of anything really, it all makes for a balanced, warming and hoppy brew which suits this drizzly evening well. Good drop.


----------



## Curly79 (18/7/16)

TheWiggman said:


> Hey Curly79, have you tried a bottle of your stout? My bottle here is tight as. Is it supposed to be (or is there a chance of it being) heavily primed?


Hi wiggman. I've tried 2 bottles already and it was pretty well carbed. I just primed each bottle with a scoop of sugar. Give it a go if you like mate


----------



## TheWiggman (18/7/16)

Good to hear, just wanted to know whether or not it was a potential bottle bomb. 
Already had a 7.5% longneck on a Monday, up at 5:30 AM... tomorrow maybe


----------



## Curly79 (18/7/16)

I'm hearing Ya. Let me know how it goes [emoji106]


----------



## mofox1 (18/7/16)

TheWiggman said:


> Good to hear, just wanted to know whether or not it was a potential bottle bomb.
> Already had a 7.5% longneck on a Monday, up at 5:30 AM... tomorrow maybe


C'mon... I had a 12% scotch ale last night at 11pm. Surely the man of the roo stew belly can go a little oaty stout...


----------



## VP Brewing (18/7/16)

Good homework techno! All useful comments from everyone really. I think it was brewed mid March and has been in the bottle for over 3 months. I really want to have another taste but alas, none left. I've just started on the recipe for version 3. I'll sub the Motueka for more chinook I think. Mmmmm chinook. Already got a few brews lined up so it will go on the list. Here's the recipe for the last one...

Black IPA V2

1.072 OG
1.015 FG

47% Pilsner
37% Marris Otter
4.3% Dark Crystal
4.3% Midnight Wheat (Mash out)
2.2% Carafa1 (Mash out)
5.2% Dextrose 

50g Centennial - 15 min
50g Motueka - 15 min
50g Centennial, 50g Motueka and 25g Chinook in each cube.
2.5g/L each of Centennial and Motueka dry hopped. 

1272


----------



## TheWiggman (18/7/16)

Yeah no excuse mofox. Tried to think of a witty retort, came up boring. 
Dextrose VP?


----------



## VP Brewing (18/7/16)

TheWiggman said:


> Yeah no excuse mofox. Tried to think of a witty retort, came up boring.
> Dextrose VP?


Yeah. Wanted it to finish as dry as possible.


----------



## Grainer (18/7/16)

TheWiggman said:


> Yeah no excuse mofox. Tried to think of a witty retort, came up boring.
> Dextrose VP?


I thought the same thing.. huh dextrose...


----------



## VP Brewing (18/7/16)

The secret ingredient is.... Dextrose.
Edit: To be honest it was only going to be a couple of % but pre-boil gravity was off so threw more in.


----------



## Mardoo (19/7/16)

Hey VP, Centennial/Motueka is an awesome combo.


----------



## TheWiggman (19/7/16)

If it suits it suits. I don't care about adjuncts personally, I care about how it tastes in the glass. I have a feeling after this showing that Black IPAs will be popping up in the WAYB thread for the next 12 months. I reckon put your recipe in the recipe section, it will get a heap of attention.


----------



## VP Brewing (19/7/16)

The recipe section works?


----------



## mofox1 (19/7/16)

VP Brewing said:


> The recipe section works?


Nah, just ask for it to be fixed. Should be up and ready in no time.


----------



## VP Brewing (19/7/16)

Ha I haven't looked at the recipe DB for over 12 months because it was cactus. Thought it might have been fixed and I didn't know about it.


----------



## TheWiggman (19/7/16)

There's a new subforum which is divided into styles. It'd be a good starter for the India Pale Ale section.


----------



## technobabble66 (19/7/16)

TheWiggman said:


> If it suits it suits. I don't care about adjuncts personally, I care about how it tastes in the glass. I have a feeling after this showing that Black IPAs will be popping up in the WAYB thread for the next 12 months. I reckon put your recipe in the recipe section, it will get a heap of attention.


+1. 
I'd v highly rate that Black IPA, VP. It seems bang on for style to me, or rather, what I want in a Black IPA. Nice mid point of grist, hops and various flavour/mouthfeel elements - so a perfect starting point for tweaking or just enjoying as is. 
Def should go into the AHB recipe section.


----------



## VP Brewing (19/7/16)

TheWiggman said:


> There's a new subforum which is divided into styles. It'd be a good starter for the India Pale Ale section.


I would say it needs its own section - Specialty IPA . Which would then have to be divided into the sub categories Black, Belgian, Brown, Rye, Red and White.


----------



## VP Brewing (19/7/16)

Updating for the computer illiterate Tim Hearn.

1. whiteferret - Oatmeal Stout Bottled 30/6/16
2.
3. technobabble66 - Ol' Dirty Bastard. (Old Peculier clone, (= Old Ale), ready to drink ~1/8/16, better if left to ~1/10/16)[/font]
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer) - Bottled 13/6, ready to drink once you have it. Fresh is best for this I believe. ABV 5.6%.
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA (102.75 in the MM specialty IPA comp. Bottled ages ago so hops have dropped off a bit so drink ASAP!)
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey - ESB - Ready to drink
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14.
15. Micbrew - 2 n from special bitter ...needs a few months
16. JB - Amber AIPA 6% 45ibu - ready to drink when you are
17.
18. Curly79. Chocolate and Rum Oatmeal Stout. 6%. Ready to drink after 1st of September.
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - going to carb this low, pump with syringe
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn - American Stout - Bottled at the end of May so is ready to drink. Give it some more time if you like.
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23.
24. NO SHOW? Kunfaced - Black Brett Bitters (100% Brett ferment) probably give it some time to age


----------



## Midnight Brew (19/7/16)

1. whiteferret - Oatmeal Stout Bottled 30/6/16
2.
3. technobabble66 - Ol' Dirty Bastard. (Old Peculier clone, (= Old Ale), ready to drink ~1/8/16, better if left to ~1/10/16)[/font]
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer) - Bottled 13/6, ready to drink once you have it. Fresh is best for this I believe. ABV 5.6%.
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA (102.75 in the MM specialty IPA comp. Bottled ages ago so hops have dropped off a bit so drink ASAP!)
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey - ESB - Ready to drink
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double
14.
15. Micbrew - 2 n from special bitter ...needs a few months
16. JB - Amber AIPA 6% 45ibu - ready to drink when you are
17.
18. Curly79. Chocolate and Rum Oatmeal Stout. 6%. Ready to drink after 1st of September.
19. Midnight Brew Dry Irish Stout - Drink at End of August going to carb this low, pump with syringe
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn - American Stout - Bottled at the end of May so is ready to drink. Give it some more time if you like.
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23.
24. NO SHOW? Kunfaced - Black Brett Bitters (100% Brett ferment) probably give it some time to age


----------



## JB (19/7/16)

mmmyummybeer said:


> Really liked this beer JB. Probable not your traditional IPA with 45ibu the bitterness was a bit in the lighter side than I'd expect from a IPA, but I'm not really one for fitting into style guidelines anyway. Nice dark amber colour, carb a little low but no yeast at all in the bottle gives away that its forced carbed. Getting a little bit of age sweetness. But man so drinkable and delicious, balance of malt and hops spot on and super clean. Would of loved to have had this one fresh straight from the keg. Good job
> 
> 
> Thanks wingman for the review. Thought it might of ended up light on carb. Sorry guys I ended up running out of time and force carbed and bottled it late.


Thanks mmmyummybeer, very happy you liked it - styles schmiles  You can blame the softer bitterness on fwh only for this one. Cheers


----------



## JB (19/7/16)

AJ80 said:



> 16. JB - AIPA 6% 45ibu - ready to drink when you are
> 
> Fan-friggen-tastic mate. Awesome burnished copper colour and an awesome fruity aroma expected of an AIPA. Smooth bitterness with more of those fruity hops we all love! Sure the carb is low, but a few pumps of the poor man's beer engine (read kids panadol syringe) and it's like a real ale crossed with an IPA - which is great in my books. I now have a stupidly dense slightly tan head which is not going anywhere fast! Really loving this beer JB.


Thanks AJ, chuffed you enjoyed it & thanks for your review, proudly sponsored by Panadol


----------



## TheWiggman (19/7/16)

10. Grainer - Viennella Saison
I'll say straight up I don't like Saisons, so take this with a grain of salt. 
I picked at random not knowing what this was. Made a satisfying "pssh" that is irrelevant but nonetheless satisfied me. Pours a hazy golden colour, quite pleasant. On opening the whiff I got reminded me of extract. It came across as wheaty, but lacks the phenolic and bubblegum character synonymous with wheats. Flavourwise it's classic barnyard saison with a bit of malt supporting it, guessing Vienna based on the name and colour. Finishes DRY. Unfortunately I can't rave about it because it's a classic saison. I'll leave an honest review to the fans.


----------



## Curly79 (21/7/16)

16. JB's AIPA. Lovely beer mate. Everything I'd hope for in an IPA. Lovely dark colour and plenty of fruity/piney hop aroma. Definitely under carbed but was fine with a slow trickle pour from a height into my glass. Very enjoyable[emoji106]Cheers


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (21/7/16)

10. Grainer - Vienetta Saison

Unfortunately this tastes nothing like a Vienetta ice cream...

Jks. Pours with some large bubbles that break down to a non-existent head. Aroma is subtle saison funk, but not as strong as I've come to identify as a saison, was this fermented cool for a saison?
Straw golden colour. Very low carb, definitely needs more to lift the saison yeast funk. Smooth mouthfeel almost silky. But of alcohol on the taste, what's the ABV? Quite sweet too, is that the Vienna malt's effect? Or did this finish higher than a regular saison due to cool ferment?
Not loving it not hating it. But am critiquing based on a straight saison so could be missing the point?


----------



## Grainer (21/7/16)

TheWiggman said:


> 10. Grainer - Viennella Saison
> I'll say straight up I don't like Saisons, so take this with a grain of salt.
> I picked at random not knowing what this was. Made a satisfying "pssh" that is irrelevant but nonetheless satisfied me. Pours a hazy golden colour, quite pleasant. On opening the whiff I got reminded me of extract. It came across as wheaty, but lacks the phenolic and bubblegum character synonymous with wheats. Flavourwise it's classic barnyard saison with a bit of malt supporting it, guessing Vienna based on the name and colour. Finishes DRY. Unfortunately I can't rave about it because it's a classic saison. I'll leave an honest review to the fans.


To be honest I am not a fan of Saison, but it was a very well made SMASH beer with Vienna and Ella and probably the most complex brew I have ever done. Haziness is typical of Saison, and shouldn't have bubblegum etc..that would be out of style.. ..I thought it finished a little too sweet..should have been way dryer.. its cause of the Vienna malts it didn't..


----------



## Grainer (21/7/16)

Grainer said:


> To be honest I am not a fan of Saison, but it was a very well made SMASH beer with Vienna and Ella and probably the most complex brew I have ever done. Haziness is typical of Saison, and shouldn't have bubblegum etc..that would be out of style.. ..I thought it finished a little too sweet..should have been way dryer.. its cause of the Vienna malts it didn't..


It was Vienella.. NOT Vienetta .. LMAO... Vienna grains and Ella Hops SMASH..


You are correct with the sweetness of the vienna grains.. possibly should have a little more funk and lost some carb on the transfer form kegs to bottles..it was carbed at 20psi in kegs for bottle transfer .. obviously it needed higher.. to needed foto be in bottles at least 16PSI..it is 6.2% ..normally it would have about 6 month to settle.. but I couldn't be bothered with that! Temperature Fermentation was 26Deg C..so Saison territory..but used a mix of Belgian and French Saison Yeasts.. it also had a lower souring (backend taste only-not typical of a saison as it was for the crowds) with wild/Lacto bravis/Lacto.plantarum cultures..


----------



## TheWiggman (21/7/16)

I've only tried one Saison but I'm openly not a fan of wheat beers, and both saisons reminded me if one. However yeah I wasn't expecting bubblegum/banana etc, because that would make it a wheat beer. They share similarities though. And I'm no beer judge - I don't brew 'to style' 'cause I don't necessarily know what the style is 
100% Vienna huh? Interesting. Tasted super dry to me, I got little sweetness. I've got an IPA at the moment with about 30% Vienna and it comes through a lot. Perhaps the yeast goes to work on the malts as the yeast certainly makes a saison.


----------



## Grainer (21/7/16)

TheWiggman said:


> I've only tried one Saison but I'm openly not a fan of wheat beers, and both saisons reminded me if one. However yeah I wasn't expecting bubblegum/banana etc, because that would make it a wheat beer. They share similarities though. And I'm no beer judge - I don't brew 'to style' 'cause I don't necessarily know what the style is
> 100% Vienna huh? Interesting. Tasted super dry to me, I got little sweetness. I've got an IPA at the moment with about 30% Vienna and it comes through a lot. Perhaps the yeast goes to work on the malts as the yeast certainly makes a saison.


Yes I was surprised.. it worked quite well with the Vienna as a SAMSH beer.. ..The yeast did dominate the beer and hence why I went for yeast mix to give it some complexity over the Vienna single malt..


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (21/7/16)

For the record if it was properly carbed with good head retention it would have been on point for me (saison fan). Wouldn't have picked all the other 'bugs' in it cos I haven't brewed with them. Definitely no sour element to taste to me, again, probably my noobness.


----------



## technobabble66 (21/7/16)

Grainer said:


> ... probably the most complex brew I have ever done. ...


Super complicated?! ... So saison it is for the Xmas Case Swap brew!!
[emoji185]
[emoji1]


----------



## technobabble66 (21/7/16)

So is Vienna noticeably sweeter than Pilsner?
I'm looking at doing ~85% Vienna in an Amber Lager. Combined with biscuit & CaraBoh, & mashing at 63 for an hour. Just want to make sure it's not going to be too sweet


----------



## Grainer (21/7/16)

technobabble66 said:


> So is Vienna noticeably sweeter than Pilsner?
> I'm looking at doing ~85% Vienna in an Amber Lager. Combined with biscuit & CaraBoh, & mashing at 63 for an hour. Just want to make sure it's not going to be too sweet


I would say so as it is more crystallised.. any comments from the crowd.. I am not sure??


----------



## TheWiggman (22/7/16)

11. Reardo - Mountain Goat Summer Ale
Straight off the bat Nelson Sauvin rears it's head. I've had bad experiences with it but it's fairly restrained here. I haven't tried the genuine article so I'm judging as-is. Light but persistent head, good level of carbonation. It's medium bodied and has a bit of malt backbone to it. Probably a little too hoppy as it feels like it should be a bit less flavoursome, else needs more ABV or malt character to level it out. Less flavour hops probably, otherwise decent. At a guess probably move the hops later to aromatics but keep the same level of bitterness. But I'm being picky - thanks for the beer.

Ed: I might take back my comment about ABV, based on my judgement this beer might be stronger than I thought.


----------



## technobabble66 (22/7/16)

*#10 - Viennella Saison, Grainer*

*Appearance*
Deep golden. Moderate haze - all to style.
Slight head that collapses quite quickly
Tiny bit of medium lacing

*Aroma*
Nice sweet honey with a little saisony funk - a tiny "white peppery" element.
Light fruity element.

*Flava*
Light bitterness
Alcohol warmth and flavour, fades into a mild lingering bitterness
Light fruitiness. Slight honey flavour with a bit of maltiness.
Light, initial sweetness, but reasonably dry overall.
Thin mouthfeel
Seems high carbonation in the mouthfeel
Later sips are fine on the “mouth-carb” level as it dissipates.

*Overall*
I’ll admit I quite like saisons, though i’m not especially knowledgeable about them. Also, i generally prefer to comment on what i like, as opposed to what’s required in the style guidelines.
Having said that, … i liked this! I really liked the aroma and flavours from it - i’ve been focused on ESBs, lagers, IPAs, DIPAs, etc, and have loosely been looking a few months ahead to what i might brew next, and thinking “yeah i might get back to saisons at some point later on.” This reminds me how much i love the Belgian styles and how i’ve gotta start the planning ASAP! 
I love the slightly different spin on Pilsner malt it seems Vienna brings to the party (light honey “sweetness” with a bit more depth) - gives me some confidence with an upcoming 85% vienna malt lager. The bittering seems roughly bang on for this - subtle, but definitely present and lingers just a little bit. 
I was also keen to see how a non-wheat saison turned out. This is great evidence that, with this style, wheat can just **** off. Clearly not necessary. (Well, i can’t pick any, and i don’t think you’ve mentioned it in your earlier comments). Maybe wheat would bring extra awesomeness to the party, but i doubt it. For a SMASH, this has plenty of depth in the malt aspect.
Not sure what the Ella is doing here, TBH. There’s maybe some extra fruitiness but it’s subtle - i actually think that’s a good thing for this style. Maybe it or the vienna is adding to the “sweet honey” aroma, adding a bit more candi-like depth. Could be handy for adding that “candy” element to Belgian ales(?).
FWIW, i can't pick up anything obvious with the weird yeast/bug combo thing you did. Apologies, but for the Belgian/French combo it'll be just however the Saisony element works out (~ same as Belle Saison, tbh); but the souring i just can't pick - it's kinda hidden in the lingering alcohol & bitterness. There might be something there if i think really hard, but if you didn't tell me, i'd never pick it!
I guess the only minor issue i’d critique is the high alcohol flavour + thin mouthfeel. Thin mouthfeel is kinda to style, but i’d guess maybe you’ve mashed a whisker too low - so it’s fermented out more heavily (or the yeast has unfortunately been too enthusiastic), creating a bit too much booze for the grist/hops/yeast balance, and a mouthfeel that is a bit thin where the carb bubbles out a bit too easily. I’m saying this partly from personal experience with the same problem and same result. Happy to be corrected on this! So i'd maybe mash higher and just rely on the crazy Belgian yeasts doing their thing anyway - i.e.: they'll attenuate it out anyway, but with a higher mash you'll get a bit more mouthfeel. Maybe?

What i don’t like with this: this sneaky fucker has a lot more booze in it than i expected (i think) - ******* saisons!! i was thinking i’d blaze through a few Case Swap Beers while watching the footy tonight. Looks like i might be able to squeeze in 1 more now. Bastard!! 
Mind you, great for listening to highlights of Trump’s acceptance speech! I’m nice and numb.


----------



## technobabble66 (22/7/16)

*#11 - Reardo, Summer Ale*

*Appearance*
Pale golden
Slight head, starts collapsing early
Moderate transparency, mild haze
Tiny medium lacing

*Aroma*
Sweet floral nectar, slight apricoty-caramel element.

*Flava*
Nice deep honey flaour.
Apricot element
Light bitterness, maybe a bit more on the sweeter balance. But still seems balanced
Sightly low carb, but i think good “mouth-carb” for this. Slight carbonic bite - again, not a negative for this. Probably helps balance the sweet/bitter aspect.
Slight maltiness
Generally good mouthfeel

*Overall*
Great summer Ale, reardo! Not a style i’m big on, but this is highly sessionable ale with a nice, light, but noticeable flavour. I reckon this has a fantastic balance between the malt-sweetness and the moderate bitterness - bang on! Bitterness level is great and lingers just enough to work well. Malts shine through a little more than the hops (partly as the "apricot" element is more subtle) - not sure if that’s what you were after. Personally, i’d say the carb level is also perfect - it’s something i struggle with, so big ups!
So basically, i think you’ve done a really great job with this as a Summer Ale. Actually quite impressed with the balance of sweet-dry-bitterness. I reckon the “apricot” element is coming from the hops... so I’d change the hops for a different element - not because this is bad, it works well if that’s what you like, just i prefer citrus/tropical or dank. However, i think you’ve nailed a basic grain grist and bitterness formula for this - just interchange the hops varieties to mix it up for the desired effect. Really well done !!!
(would love to see the recipe & primed carb level, btw!)

Great to compare this to Grainer’s Saison - similar light flavour/aroma(/malt grist?) but fairly different styles.


----------



## Curly79 (23/7/16)

20. Mmmyummybeer fleku clone. 
Nice beer mate. Tastes a lot like a dunkelweissen to me. A quick google search says its a Lager. Is that right? Anyhow, I like it. Fairly thin yet a nice amount of roastiness. Good work[emoji106][emoji481]


----------



## Curly79 (23/7/16)

Also tried DJ's Dampfbier the other night. It took a couple of sips to get my head around this one but really liked it in the end. Dry as a witches tit but there was something about it that won me over by the end of the first glass. Nice beer Nath. [emoji106]


----------



## Curly79 (23/7/16)

AJ's Oatmeal Stout. Another quality beer mate. All the bottles you pass around at the case swaps are delicious and this one really hit the spot on a cold night by the fire. Cheers AJ


----------



## MartinOC (23/7/16)

Hard day at work today, eh? Geez! You seem to be powering through them!


----------



## Curly79 (23/7/16)

Ha ha. Only had the fleku today. The others were during the week. Well they said "Drink Now"


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (23/7/16)

4. AJs Oatmeal Stout

Pours jet black, with an ever so slight chocolate hue to it if I shine my phone across the side. Thin tight mocha ring of head with some minor glass lacing.
Aroma is quite subtle, it hasn't warmed up fully yet but there is faint roast there for sure.
Reasonably high carb for a stout? Or at least the mouthfeel has a slight bite to it as opposed to a rich smoothness, finishes dry which works well with the undertone of roast. Can't seem to identify the Oats effect in this beer?
Super clean ferment on this, did you use the West Coast MG yeast for this mate? It comes across as a super clean cold US05 ferment, maybe slightly more clean than I've seen US05 be.

This is a super drinkable stout, like sessionable af. Really enjoying it. It's not the kind of stout I look for when sipping by a fire (I like higher ABV, more choc and more roast), but on a Saturday afternoon as my first beer for the night it's rocking and I'm very glad I chose it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (23/7/16)

Curly79 said:


> Also tried DJ's Dampfbier the other night. It took a couple of sips to get my head around this one but really liked it in the end. Dry as a witches tit but there was something about it that won me over by the end of the first glass. Nice beer Nath. [emoji106]


Thanks mate, glad you like it. Welcome to the world of Spalt hops [emoji12][emoji106]


----------



## TheWiggman (23/7/16)

Word of note: I cracked open a Wignall's Patersbier last night. Apart from being a stellar beer, it's been a bit too long in the bottle for my liking and is losing some character. Drink ASAP.


----------



## MastersBrewery (23/7/16)

9. VP's dark IPA

Aroma
Well I knew I was getting an IPA nice floral notes but probably easing off as note by others and the brewer.

Appearance 

Good and dark nice light tan head that died off slowly. I know as home brewers we have beers that have head to the bottom of the glass, but very few big commercials ever attain this, this beer had that residual mm of froth to the last drop and laced the glass.

Taste

For me initially strong bitterness up front but as it warms slightly and the alcohol takes affect it mellows. Again initially the late roast flavour is more than I would expect but imparts almost a spiciness, slightly warmer again this seems to mellow. The finish of this beer could have been(probably was fresh) brighter, but still leaves a clean taste.

Overall

I like it. I've only done 2 dark IPA's my self the first brilliant the second dismal. I always ask myself if I would be happy to have handed money over three foot of mahogany. And would I do so again. Probably yes on both counts, but if it wasn't ontap at the local I wouldn't travel 100k's for it, for that the roast needs to calm and may a fresh sample could tist my arm.

Top beer love ya work!


Ed. Typo


----------



## MartinOC (24/7/16)

Catching-up on a few I've tried over this week:

Precursor- I gave up on judging about 20 years ago after a traumatic experience involving trying to judge 120 pale ales (& IPA's) in a single day. That's why I now Steward....

My palate is still good, but being a smoker, I tend to miss some of the subtleties in some beers. I now look at initial impression: "would/could I drink a full glass of this", followed by "did I finish the glass & how did I enjoy it?".

10. Grainer's Vienella Saison - Sorry, mate. This one was an immediate & definite "No". The one you gave me at the warehouse was too full-bodied for a saison when I initially tried it & it's now as dry as a Nun's naughty-bits. It went down the sink after a couple of sips. Completely lacking in anything redeeming. Not up to your usual standard. I know it was your submission for the SMASH challenge, so you were between a rock & a hard place.

11. Reardo's Summer Ale - I didn't get the Apricots that some have experienced (a good thing, since I absolutely loathe apricots), but nonetheless a pleasant fruity nose. Dry up-front on every sip. Robust but not overpowering bitterness. Clean & very drinkable all the way to the bottom of the glass with absolutely magnificent lacing all the way down. I'd quite happily have a lot of these on a hot summer's day (pardon the obvious pun).

16. JB's Amber AIPA - Yeah, as other's have noted, low on carb. I just gave it a syringe-job & it was fine. Nice robust bitterness & malt all the way to the end. I liked it.

9. VP's Black IPA - I did this one & JB's AIPA in one night, so everything got a bit "wonky" towards the end... I got the dark-malts up-front, so I'm not sure why others didn't pick it straight away. Definitely long in the tooth as far as hop-character is concerned, but you'd already telegraphed that, so I wasn't in any way disappointed. MAN! That is deceptively easy to drink at 7.5%!!!

20. mmmyummybeer's U'flecku- clone. I've now tried 3-4 folk's different fermentations of this one we did with Bandicoot & I reckon all of them are all too-much malt-driven & lacking in hop-character (for a Czech) & over-done on the dark-stuff. I honestly think we misjudged the efficiencies gained from using their professional system.

If I was to do it again, I'd back-off on the carafa &/or add it late to the mash (10-15 minutes prior to run-off) & riotously bang-up the late-hopping rate, with some aroma addition.

22. The Wiggman -Patersbier. This, for me, has been THE stand-out so far. Superb! EXACTLY what I was expecting from a second-runnings beer from a big Belgian.

It's inspired me to make a suggestion for the Xmas swap brew(s).


----------



## TheWiggman (24/7/16)

Much appreciated Martin. My 'stellar' remark was tongue-in-cheek but nevertheless I do like that beer. Single malt, 2 hop additions and some consideration of ferment. With some love and attention, beers don't need to be complex to hit the mark. Glad you enjoyed it. Now the important stuff...
16. JB - Amber IPA
Soft to squeeze, carbed as the others say. Solid IPA aroma which smells dark amongst the pine needles. To taste I'm getting more a citrus edge to the hops and the bitterness is up front dancing with the crystal-like flavours. Come to think of it it's the first Amber IPA I think I've had, but I've done an amber myself at 5.6% so not far removed. Correct me if I'm wrong here but was plain tap water used? I feel like there's a flavour hanging around in the background which reminds me of tap water. Or perhaps it's a leaning towards roasty bitterness with a bit more hop flavour desired. Still it's quite an enjoyable beer. The aroma particularly.


----------



## MartinOC (24/7/16)

RDWHAHB

You're forgetting that this is meant to be FUN!


----------



## Black n Tan (24/7/16)

MartinOC said:


> 20. mmmyummybeer's U'flecku- clone. I've now tried 3-4 folk's different fermentations of this one we did with Bandicoot & I reckon all of them are all too-much malt-driven & lacking in hop-character (for a Czech) & over-done on the dark-stuff. I honestly think we misjudged the efficiencies gained from using their professional system.
> 
> If I was to do it again, I'd back-off on the carafa &/or add it late to the mash (10-15 minutes prior to run-off) & riotously bang-up the late-hopping rate, with some aroma addition.


I haven't tried Tracey's version of this, but I think your expectations are not aligned with the style. It is a malt driven lager, it is not a dark pilsner. not to say that your proposed changes wouldn't be delicious. From the latest BJCP style guide:

Medium to medium-high deep, complex maltiness dominates, typically with malty-rich Maillard products and a light to moderate residual malt sweetness. Malt flavors such as caramel, toast, nuts, licorice, dried dark fruit, chocolate and coffee may also be present, with very low to moderate roast character. Spicy hop flavor can be moderately-low to none. Hop bitterness may be moderate to medium-low but should be perceptible.


----------



## MartinOC (24/7/16)

Grant,

Without wanting to get into stylistic arguments, this one is PRECICELY a dark pilsner, NOT a munich dunkel. It defies style guidelines.

Hops, hops & more hops.....


----------



## TheWiggman (24/7/16)

Followed the Amber IPA with a pale ale of my own and it tastes almost perfumey in comparison. What hops did you use JB? 'Cause that pine aroma is kicking goals.


----------



## Black n Tan (24/7/16)

MartinOC said:


> Grant,
> 
> Without wanting to get into stylistic arguments, this one is PRECICELY a dark pilsner, NOT a munich dunkel. It defies style guidelines.
> 
> Hops, hops & more hops.....


Ermm, the 'Dark Czech Lager' style in the latest 2015 BJCP style guidelines uses the U Fleku as the archetypical example of the style. The BJCP has finally recognised this type.


----------



## MartinOC (24/7/16)

Black n Tan said:


> Ermm, the 'Dark Czech Lager' style in the latest 2015 BJCP style guidelines uses the U Fleku as the archetypical example of the style. The BJCP has finally recognised this type.


I apologise. I'm going to have to go back & have a look - I was unaware of that. Thanks for the education.

I still reckon it needs more hops....


----------



## technobabble66 (24/7/16)

MartinOC said:


> I still reckon it needs more hops....


Yes, Jesse. 
[emoji185]


----------



## heyhey (24/7/16)

I'm not going to pass judgement as I'm not qualified to do so, but boy there has been some flavour in the many beers I've had so far from the swap. Many that may not pass BJCP assessment, but I'd drink them none the less. Really glad there was some variables in the swap as I've not really been disappointed by any non-Stout yet (only had two so far and not to say the Stouts have been bad, just a lot to take in). I'm just glad I wasn't the only one that had carbonation problems, I think we need a topic for most of us to learn how to bottle a beer and maintain carbonation. I rarely bottle and have keg-carbed to bottle for the swap, but for some reason I really missed the mark this time and there was some significant flavour problems too (bitterness ratio was out, a slight astringency which I don't know why and I'd certainly change the yeast out from a dry to a liquid ESB yeast next time).


----------



## JB (24/7/16)

TheWiggman said:


> 16. JB - Amber IPA
> Soft to squeeze, carbed as the others say. Solid IPA aroma which smells dark amongst the pine needles. To taste I'm getting more a citrus edge to the hops and the bitterness is up front dancing with the crystal-like flavours. Come to think of it it's the first Amber IPA I think I've had, but I've done an amber myself at 5.6% so not far removed. Correct me if I'm wrong here but was plain tap water used? I feel like there's a flavour hanging around in the background which reminds me of tap water. Or perhaps it's a leaning towards roasty bitterness with a bit more hop flavour desired. Still it's quite an enjoyable beer. The aroma particularly.


Thanks for your review Mr Wiggy. You're getting warm, there is a touch of roast in the mix - to play nice with the Caraaroma. The hop schedule went like this:

20g Magnum Pellet FWH @ 90m
25g Citra @ 5m
25g Simcoe @ 5m
25g Citra @ whirlpool
25g Simcoe @ whirlpool
60g Citra @ dry hop
100g Simcoe @ dry hop

Cheers


----------



## Curly79 (25/7/16)

Gday Heyhey. I tried your ESB on the weekend, the first thing that stood out to me was that it didn't taste like an ESB at all to me? However, it was a very nice beer to drink. Tasted more like a pale ale with a fruity/peachy aftertaste. What yeast did you use ?


----------



## TheWiggman (25/7/16)

Good to know JB, thanks. I rarely dry hop and when I do nowhere near those levels (mainly a tightarse thing) which explains how I haven't got that kind of characters in my beers. Though in saying that, I've never had a real crack at an IPA. Also haven't used Simcoe or Citra before. These will definitely be on my 'to use' list. The wonders of swaps huh?


----------



## TheWiggman (25/7/16)

Am I an alcoholic?

4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout
Piss-poor weather today. Cold, windy with occasional rain and generally nothing you can do outside except for getting pissed off. A stout was on the cards. I grabbed this straight of the shelf because I like to live on the wild side. 
Pours and looks like a stout. Smells like a stout, no green apples at all. There's a funny aroma about it but I think it's from my glass. Taste-wise it's a different story. Comes across as a textbook dry stout without the Guinness sour frills but theres some stuff hiding in the aftertaste - dark chocolate and coffee come to mind. A hint of the 'oatmeal' present in the mouthfeel and between the teeth. From your other post AJ you said the FG was 1.012 but to be honest it tastes like it's sub ten. Reminds me a lot of the 4 Pines but straighter and less hoppy. 
I agree, it could have a bit more roast. Could also have more English hops, more oats, some coffee, up the chocolate blah blah blah but I think it's fine how it is. I can't tell you if it hits the style guidelines but I'd be happy to drink this any day of the week.


----------



## heyhey (25/7/16)

Curly79 said:


> Gday Heyhey. I tried your ESB on the weekend, the first thing that stood out to me was that it didn't taste like an ESB at all to me? However, it was a very nice beer to drink. Tasted more like a pale ale with a fruity/peachy aftertaste. What yeast did you use ?


I usually use a London ESB Wyeast but couldn't get hold of any or any ESB variant from Cheeky Peak at the time. My notes were ruined during the clean up, but from memory it might have been a US04 or some other dry yeast that the LHBS in Shepp had. I don't really like it, won't brew it again, so no need for those notes haha


----------



## reardo (25/7/16)

AJ's oatmeal stout. 

Same as Wigman - shitty day - stout about. 

This is my first review, ever. I'm not one to speak on technical terms yet, simply because it's not one of my strengths. 

What I will say is that it was very tasty. The head retention was mid-low. It was a little dryer than I thought it would be. I expected it to be bitter but it suited my taste preference nicely. I didn't get too much aroma upon pouring but it was there.

I got a hint of Choc, and like a couple of others said, not an overload of roastiness, which I prefer. 

I certainly enjoyed this beer. Top stuff AJ


----------



## JB (26/7/16)

JB said:


> Thanks for your review Mr Wiggy. You're getting warm, there is a touch of roast in the mix - to play nice with the Caraaroma. The hop schedule went like this:
> 
> 20g Magnum Pellet FWH @ 90m
> 25g Citra @ 5m
> ...


Ummm, probably pretty important to add that this was a double batch, so not _too _extreme :huh:


----------



## AJ80 (26/7/16)

Cheers for the reviews on the oatmeal stout over the past couple of days gents. Appreciate it. Good to see a good number of reviews on everyone's beers coming through too. I'm all of 1 bottle into the swap beers so far so will have to get a wriggle on!

DJ_L3thal - the yeast used for the stout was WY1084 and it would have been fermented at 19-20C. It's a super clean yeast, drops very clear and is one of my personal favourites. Love that yeast!


----------



## AJ80 (29/7/16)

9. VP's Black IPA 

Delicious. This beer is exactly why I like hoppy beers. Would have loved to have tried it fresh, but it is still holding up very well. Seriously smooth carbonation and just as smooth bitterness. Only minimal roast and lots of hop aroma/flavour. I disagree with the style guidlines on black IPAs and I quite enjoy noticeable roast in them. Very well brewed and thank you for sharing.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (29/7/16)

Wiggmans Patersbier

Pours clear straw, tight white persistent head, no lacing but could be my glass of course.
Slight Belgian aroma clean with nice phenolics.
Classic Belgian yeast flavours, perfect carbonic bite. Subtle non-lingering aftertaste.
Smashable.

Dunno what else to say, well brewed, lives up to the style (based on a Google search). Could easily be a Leffe Blonde Patersbier! Thanks I enjoyed after my lamb vindaloo indeed.


----------



## Mardoo (29/7/16)

AJ80 said:


> 9. VP's Black IPA
> 
> . I disagree with the style guidlines on black IPAs and I quite enjoy noticeable roast in them.


Absolutely. I have a real problem with making beers of a different colour that taste like the base style. Why? ****. Can I have some of the crack the BJCP folks are smoking?

Yes, I am a bit polemical in this regard.


----------



## technobabble66 (30/7/16)

Totally agree. (I was gonna call you racist, but seriousness prevailed [emoji185][emoji1]). 
It's seems silly that anyone would bother trying to colour a beer a different colour just for the sake of it, let alone the BJCP guidelines might class it as a defined style. For the novelty of it, sure, knock yourself out. But really?! You can just use food dye to achieve this (or sinimar coloring agent etc) - it seems totally pointless as an actual style. 

Having said all of that, I'd point out my discovery upon actually reading the BJCP guidelines for black IPA, that subtle roasty elements are legitimately within style. They're not necessary, which seems stupid in my mind, but acceptable if they're there at a mild level. 
Maybe the others are similar?
So maybe my little rant above is actually pointless and just reflects a misconception of what the guidelines actually are [emoji57][emoji1]


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/7/16)

We should brew a Black Roast IPA in defiance to BJCP at the next case swap!!!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (31/7/16)

21. thearn - American Stout

Sorry mate I didn't take notes and had already have 'some' brews.

I did really enjoy it, haven't looked at the BJCP description but it might have been a tad sweet? Hope we're nice in it but if hop character is needed maybe a touch more late hops would have brought it from good to great!

Anyways thanks for sharing, here's some motivation for your next crack at this recipe [emoji1]

https://youtu.be/ZXsQAXx_ao0


----------



## TheWiggman (31/7/16)

12. heyhey - ESB
Mine was definitely carb. On opening though it had a strong vinegar aroma which was quite offensive. Taste backed it up - infected 
Was looking forward to it. On the upside the colour and clarity were good


----------



## VP Brewing (31/7/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> We should brew a Black Roast IPA in defiance to BJCP at the next case swap!!!


Something like Bridge Road B2 Mach 6.0? Had it last weekend at the brewery and it was unreal. Not overly roasty. Imperial Black Belgian Ipa. 10% ABV. I read somewhere that it has 12 malts and 11 hops though so no idea what they are.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (1/8/16)

#8 Mofox stout. Said August / September well today is August just, and we had a craving for something on the Dark side.
Bloody hell this is exactly what we were after. Carb is perfect. Nice dark coloured creamy head, pours great looks great and taste great. Nothing really stands out individually flavour wise but super balanced and smooth as. No high alcohols, no harsh bitterness. Best beer so far probable until the next one, but am thinking new swap rule that if beer is this good then it should be packaged in 2L bottles. This one just didn't last long enough and unfortunately I had to share.


----------



## mofox1 (1/8/16)

mmmyummybeer said:


> #8 Mofox stout. Said August / September well today is August just, and we had a craving for something on the Dark side.
> Bloody hell this is exactly what we were after. Carb is perfect. Nice dark coloured creamy head, pours great looks great and taste great. Nothing really stands out individually flavour wise but super balanced and smooth as. No high alcohols, no harsh bitterness. Best beer so far probable until the next one, but am thinking new swap rule that if beer is this good then it should be packaged in 2L bottles. This one just didn't last long enough and unfortunately I had to share.


Cheers guys, follow up with thean's for more dark goodness. Tis my fav so far!

21. thearn - American Stout
Extremely (dangerously) drinkable. Firm bitterness, starts slightly sweet but finishes dry. No noticeable hop aroma remaining, but there is the hint of something dank flavour-wise. Very similar to my own offering - I'm sure Tracey and Bruce will enjoy this as round two.

Should probably report on the others I've guzzled 

1. whiteferret - Oatmeal Stout Bottled 30/6/16
Nice roasty flavour/aromas, however... to my own detriment I think I had psyched myself up for a thick oaty stout, whereas this was intended to be a dry stout? Got over that and enjoyed the beer. Cheers!

7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier
Consumed after a couple of others, I wasn't sure what to make of this... phenolics or esters confusing the senses. Agree with Curly about this being dry! Don't drink this one after thearns... :/

11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
Sessionable brew. Would be good on a hot day in the hammock... bitterness was a touch low though, by the end of the glass it had started to taste a bit sweet.

12. heyhey - ESB - Ready to drink
I'm thinking inspired by Hargreaves Hill ESB?... Fruity/berry hops on the nose, mosaic late or dry hopped? Didn't really get this one, but appreciated having the chance!

16. JB - Amber AIPA 6% 45ibu - ready to drink when you are
I think I got a bum bottle... lots of age sweetness coming thru, no hops 

19. Midnight Brew Dry Irish Stout - Drink at End of August going to carb this low, pump with syringe
yes, Yes, YES! I just couldn't wait... and damn yeah! I cheated with this one, and used a carb cap to boost the (very) low carb to a low/medium carb. I'm looking forlornly at the recently emptied glass right now... Pleasing hop and roast bitterness, slightly (welcome) astringency. I've discovered Tracey's problem, the bottle was too small ('cept I wasn't sharing!).

22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
A week or so ago now... but if this was a true small beer then I want the big brother as well! Very nice, totally not suited for a cold shitty winter night. 
Incredibly light body but packed with flavour, was very easy to drink and looked superb... seriously clear as, very pale straw colour. Interesting nose. I assume it was the yeast choice but not sure. It did finish *slightly* sour, the low body messing wit' me or was there some/too much acidulated?

Err, I think that's it. Crate is getting a tad empty. :chug:

Edit: nope forgot this one:
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA
Nice touch of roast but was definitely over the hill... hops had dropped off and was tasting a touch sweet.

I've got a sneaking suspicion that I've had AJ's too.. but it may have come after dj's.


----------



## TheWiggman (2/8/16)

Yeast choice had a lot to do with it. I used Trappist High Gravity 3787 and straight Bestmalz pils. The pils malt lends just the right flavour (or lack thereof) to sit in the background and let the yeast shine. I think if I did it with JW it would end up a little dirty. No acidulated malt (I have an aversion to it at present) but some salts in the mash and a touch of lactic acid in the sparge. I can't pick any sourness, but I'm finding the varieties of beer hard to judge because they're all so different and throw the tastebuds out. Like JB's amber IPA, I wasn't sold on it straight away but the more other beers I have the more I think about it and appreciate how decent it was.
Maybe a big brother is in order for the Christmas case swap?


----------



## MastersBrewery (2/8/16)

Well, here we go. Please update when your beer is ready to drink if it has not already been marked...

Swappers)
1. whiteferret - Oatmeal Stout Bottled 30/6/16
2.
3. technobabble66 - Ol' Dirty Bastard. (Old Peculier clone, (= Old Ale), ready to drink ~1/8/16, better if left to ~1/10/16)
4. AJ80 - oatmeal stout (ready to drink)
5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL - Teninch Dampfbier (recipe courtesy of Les the Weizguy, minor hops tweak to what was in freezer) - Bottled 13/6, ready to drink once you have it. Fresh is best for this I believe. ABV 5.6%.
8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)
9. VP Brewing - Black IPA (102.75 in the MM specialty IPA comp. Bottled ages ago so hops have dropped off a bit so drink ASAP!)
10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink
11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale
12. heyhey
13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double RTD and good for a few more months of aging up to you.
14.
15. Micbrew - 2 n from special bitter ...needs a few months
16. JB - Amber AIPA 6% 45ibu - ready to drink when you are
17.
18. Curly79. Chocolate and Rum Oatmeal Stout. 6%. Ready to drink after 1st of September.
19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - going to carb this low, pump with syringe
20. mmmyummybeer
21. thearn
22. TheWiggman - Patersbier
23.
24. NO SHOW? Kunfaced - Black Brett Bitters (100% Brett ferment) probably give it some time to age

Thought I'd already posted


----------



## MastersBrewery (2/8/16)

16 JB's amber Aipa

Aroma was mild but dank, carb was a little low but top off with a carb cap. Head was low even after the extra carb but laced the glass right to the bottom. Beautiful hop/malt balance the only issue having just finished it was:
a) the bottle was too small
b) I only got one bottle

Way too drinkable!!


----------



## TheWiggman (5/8/16)

19. Midnight Brew - Dry Irish Stout. 
Stout: tick. 
Dry: TICK. 
Irish: blow me down, tick. 
I poured it before looking it up and judged it on its merits. It had bitter roast, has a watery character and is oh so dry. Most remarkably, there's a sourness that I thought was either a stuff up or skilful brewing. After a few sips I knew which it was. It genuinely has a Guinness character about it that separates the classic stout from the other offerings. It has shit-all carb (as declared) but a hit of the syringe and the head hung around until the glass was empty. This cat can brew.


----------



## Curly79 (6/8/16)

Wiggmans patersbier. 
This is my favorite so far. Really light and every sip just makes you want to tip you head back and smash the whole glass in one gulp. Beautiful Belgian yeast taste. Would be sensational on a 35 degree day. Great beer mate. Have we hit you up for the recipe yet?


----------



## VP Brewing (6/8/16)

Curly79 said:


> Wiggmans patersbier.
> This is my favorite so far. Really light and every sip just makes you want to tip you head back and smash the whole glass in one gulp. Beautiful Belgian yeast taste. Would be sensational on a 35 degree day. Great beer mate. Have we hit you up for the recipe yet?


Couldn't agree more! Picked my parents up from Tullamarine on Thursday after a 5 week trip to Holland and Belgium and they brought back some Passchendael blonde bottles. Had the patersbier and the blonde in succession. Exact same yeast in my opinion and to my untrained taste buds it was just as good a beer.


----------



## MartinOC (6/8/16)

I find it somewhat ironic, that for a collective bunch of juice-junkies, the highest praise so far has been for a "light" beer. :super:


----------



## reardo (7/8/16)

Was sitting next to Paul and I also agree, a cracking beer. Great job Wigman


----------



## TheWiggman (7/8/16)

Don't know what to say gents, humbled by the response and is much appreciated. I think I might do a Costanza and walk out, never to swap a beer again. When I started I never expected I would punch out a decent beer. 
Righto Curly, recipe below. Note that this recipe was from the book Home Brew Beer by Greg Hughes which I strongly recommend. 100 recipes across many different styles. I'm giving it the plug because I'm posting the recipe.

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Patersbier
Brewer: Greg Hughes
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Belgian Specialty Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 27.84 l
Post Boil Volume: 25.48 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 22.25 l
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 5.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 18.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 85.2 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
40.00 g Saaz [3.60 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 16.0 IBUs 
10.00 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.80 %] - Boil Hop 5 1.9 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Trappist High Gravity (Wyeast Labs #3787 Yeast 7 - 
0.50 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 6 - 
2.10 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
3.50 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
4.360 kg Pilsner - Best Malz (3.5 EBC) Grain 3 100.0 % 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.360 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Add 16.08 l of water at 69. 65.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 15 min 78.0 C 15 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 19.13 l water at 75.6 C
Notes:
------
ABV 4.7%, OG 1.046, FG 1.010
16.4 IBU, 5.7 EBC

Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
That's it, one malt and 2 hop additions. As for my process -

3V setup with HERMs
RO water used. I really think this is a must for these types of beers
I generally mash in at 56°C, allow to sit for 5 mins, then slowly introduce flow to sacc rest temp
0.5ml of lactic acid in the sparge water (I only ever do this for pale beers if I remember, and add all salts to mash. Otherwise I split them between mash and sparge)
Yeast was started with 1l on a stir plate, decanted prior to pitching
Hit of 02 for when pitching yeast
Pitch at 20°C, fermented at 22°C. Secret touch could be accidentally allowing it to rise to 24°C on day 2 by forgetting to plug fridge into the controller
Cold 'crashed' to 3°C over 4 days after 7 days in primary
Bulk primed with 160g dextrose so ABV is probably about 5%
Simple and stellar beer that will have a regular place in my brew cycle. The yeast apparently is used by Leffe, and I intend to have a crack at a Leffe Radieuse in the near future. Maybe for the Christmas swap?
And on that note, I have to go pitch Urquell 2001 into my Aussie lager waiting in the fridge...


----------



## TheWiggman (8/8/16)

21. tharn - American Stout
I cracked this open, took a whiff and was struck by the diacetyl fairy. Roast character was trying to bust through. I actually have an American stout kegged - my first go at one- so for interest's sake compared the two. Thearn's on the right. 


Glorious coffee coloured head, very alluring. Head rises then flattens, but persists. Blacker than Charlie Murphy. To taste though it's hard to ignore the diacetyl. VERY roasty and bitter, I'd say more from the malt than hops. Almost acrid - think charcoal-roasted coffee. What separates it with mine is the absence of US hops, almost certainly a result of the diacetyl. A shame because I love really roasty stouts and this has the calling cards for it. Sadly gotta battle through it, a lesser beer I would not give such a gesture.


----------



## TheWiggman (9/8/16)

1. whiteferret - Oatmeal Stout Bottled
For those of us lucky enough to try Yob's RIS on hand pump at the swap, picture that with 2/5 the alcoholic content + oats. Very enjoyable beer and would love to know the recipe. Clean, smooth, creamy in texture and little to fault. Lingering fullness lasting well after a sip. Would pay cash.


----------



## Grainer (9/8/16)

TheWiggman said:


> 21. tharn - American Stout
> I cracked this open, took a whiff and was struck by the diacetyl fairy. Roast character was trying to bust through. I actually have an American stout kegged - my first go at one- so for interest's sake compared the two. Thearn's on the right.
> 
> 
> ...


wow..I wouldn't say that publicly.. you may get shunned for all eternity ! LMAO... good work for actually telling it as it is.. it only helps the brewer.. even if it is just one bottle...Im am like about 15 comps in a row (bloody missed westage stout this year tho...) judging but still get questioned on the validity of my feedback! Will have to put this one on the list to try.. although it "may be" flawed..these are some of the best beers to try to get used to looking for beer faults if it does have diacetyl..and can only improve peoples experience in brewing and learning what to look for.. there is always a positive spin on this experience.


----------



## TheWiggman (10/8/16)

Yeah I went back and saw DJ enjoyed his so don't know how mine could be different. I also had an 'episode' a few years back where a friend fermented a bitter I brewed at 17 using WLP005 then bottled after 7 days, storing the bottles somewhere in his cold house over an Orange winter. They were diacetyl BOMBS. Since then I really pick up on it and am probably overly sensitive/sooky. 
Conversely I prefer overly roasty bitter stouts to the smooth type, and thearn's had plenty of roasty goodness. This might shun stylists but gets the tick from me. 
I'd be after some others' feedback on this beer to see if it was all in my head, I've been wrong before.


----------



## TheWiggman (10/8/16)

Oh and...


----------



## Grainer (10/8/16)

Hey Wiggs ill throw mine in the fridge and try tomoz to let you know if it was just urs


----------



## Yob (11/8/16)

I recently picked up my bedding that I left at Waynes and included in the bundle was a couple of left over bits of clothing




1 blue fluffy coat

and one tattered brown hoodie

belong to anyone?


----------



## VP Brewing (11/8/16)

Who is going to own up to taking their clothes off in Yob's bed?


----------



## Yob (11/8/16)

Packaged "with" the bedding I collected...


----------



## JB (11/8/16)

Haha, they're mine, they were left at the door, not in Yob's bed! I got no idea how they got there!

If you can pop them aside mate I'll PM you when I can rock on over.

Cheers
JB


----------



## Grainer (11/8/16)

Grrrr...Yob u big boy!


----------



## micbrew (11/8/16)

Wow .. They all say that ? ......
" I got no idea how they got there ! That choc port & cherry stout combo has some explaining to do [emoji523][emoji514]


----------



## Grainer (11/8/16)

21. thearn - American Stout - Bottled at the end of May so is ready to drink. Give it some more time if you like.

Sorry no Dactyl in mine from what I can smell - No butter at all.... good thing I am verging on a cold too.. but wifey smelt it too and nope.. I get a whole heap of chocolate roasted malt. The chocolate is huge in this one..I accidentally froze this one a little so review is with a bit of an ice head atm... Nice bitterness. Descent mouth feel. Overall I am happy with my bottle. Now I wish I had have waited not his one and aged it a bit more to mellow out the flavours and bitterness as it is quite ROASTY .. almost too much that is doesn't balance with the chocolate aroma. This is a full favoured beer somewhat expected from an American stout.


----------



## TheWiggman (11/8/16)

Intriguing... 
I kept the second half in the fridge and just went back for a whiff and yep, still what I would describe as diacetyl. Yet you say it is quite roasty, which is exactly what I said. The wonder of tastebuds huh?


----------



## technobabble66 (11/8/16)

If John's bottle was extra cold, could that affect the detection of diacetyl, *if* there is any there?

Otherwise, yeah, each person detects different stuff to different levels. Makes comparing/judging beers kinda entertaining!


----------



## MartinOC (12/8/16)

21. Thearn American stout.

After the discussion above, I thought I'd have a go at this one. Ambient Kinglake temperature (cellar-temps).

No diacetyl that I can detect on the nose.

Lovely thick tan head on it.

Definitely very-much chocolate/roast, rather than bitterness & no obvious hop flavour. Chocolate is really rather nice...

When it gets in your mouth 1st-up, it's immediately malt-sweet. Rather than disappearing quickly, it kinda hangs-around whilst the roastiness slowly takes-over your palate, leaving a pleasingly intense dry finish (but not bone-dry). Chocolate & roast are very well-done in balance in the finish.

I like it!

This is one for sitting beside the fire in winter with a good book (which is what I'm currently doing), sipping slowly & savouring each mouthful.

Nice one!!


----------



## AJ80 (13/8/16)

TheWiggman - Patersbier

Friggen delicious drop mate. Ultimate session beer and can understand why the monks would brew this for their table. 

Sweet, bready and peppery on the nose. Golden straw with a very slight haze to it. Not much head retention, but what's there is lacing the glass nicely. Full mouthfeel and tastes great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheWiggman (16/8/16)

5. Grainer - Spare parts stout on bourbon
I put this in the freezer a few days back based, forgot what it was tonight. Poured thick and black with a dark tan head, oddly some white flecks floating on the surface. The smell didn't give too much away, has an English nod and some 'blackness'. The first sip though nearly knocked me back, far stronger than the aroma implied with roasty dominance and very bitter. I don't know how strong this is but I'm thinking >9%. Strong dark caramel/caramalt on the palate, bitterness hangs around in the aftertaste and is very bold indeed. My kind of stout, ballsy and no nonsense. Not for everyone and wouldn't suit in the hot summer sun, best sipped slowly ideally not a full longneck on a Tuesday night when you have a shutdown and 5AM start tomorrow.

Ed: incidentally goes very well with chocolate ice cream


----------



## TheWiggman (16/8/16)

Should note that the 'freezer' mentioned is a temp controlled one for my kegs. Though given the balls this had putting it in a freezer probably wouldn't have changed it to a solid state.


----------



## Grainer (17/8/16)

From memory it was like 9.5% or something


----------



## AJ80 (19/8/16)

11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale 

Just delightful mate. Very pleasant fruity aroma which continues in the flavour. Thin tight head that is lacing the glass and a soft carbonation. Bready malt and a nice dry finish. Would be very happy if I had of paid for this - great session beer.


----------



## MartinOC (21/8/16)

19. Midnight Brew's Dry Stout.

It took me a few mouthfuls to get used to this, as the body is quite thin for a "classic", but apart from that, a nice, clean dry stout that I'd quite happily have a session on. Nice one!

12. Heyhey's ESB.

Nice colour & carb is a bit high for the style. Fruity nose & I'm definitely getting acetaldehyde. Not much in the way of hops.

Immediately dry up-front (which was a bit of a shock) & body is medium, where I'd expect a full up-front maltiness with a decent burst of hop flavour that drifts-off slowly.

If I paid for this, would I order another? Probably not. It's becoming a bit of a struggle...


----------



## MartinOC (21/8/16)

8. Mofox's ICBM.

In a word: GLORIOUS!!

I'll reiterate everything I said about Thearn's jobbie. Up-front malty-sweet with roast & chocolate overtones. Bitterness is just right & in balance with the roast.

Mid-palate, I'm trying to scavenge everything in my mouth just to keep that intensity going....& the dense head is making mouthful-sized rings on the way down the glass. 

The finish is a beautifully intense dry roast/chocolate & BOY, does it have a nice warming alcohol hit!! I think I'm going to need a nice lie-down after this one.... 

Everything is right with this one & in just the right proportions & intensity from start to finish.

Beautiful job, mate. :super: 

Edit: I hope you've got this one in Vicbrew - it's a definite contender!


----------



## mofox1 (21/8/16)

Cheers dude. Unfortunately I bailed on the entries, my last minute disorganisation got the better of me.

You didn't add a pic, so here is the one I'm drinking now ;-)


----------



## Curly79 (21/8/16)

Couple of quick ones that I forgot to comment on at the time of consumption [emoji3]. VPs Black IPA. Nice. Very Nice. Love the roast/stout like flavour along with the American hop aroma and taste. Very close to overtaking Wiggmans brew as my favorite so far 
Thearns American stout. Love it! Up until now I've thought American hops should be left for pales and IPAs , however, this one nails it big time. Big coffee flavour and I love that dark brown tinge in the head. I've noticed lately that all good stouts have that? 

Reardon summer ale. Shared this one with the old lady last night and it was unanimous that this was a bloody ripper beer that was too good to be drank on a shitty cold winters night. Light as a feather and delicious fruity aftertaste. Great beer mate[emoji106]


----------



## Grainer (21/8/16)

20. mmmyummybeer - UFleku Clone.

​Didn't know what to expect here.. and haven't tried any others.. Appearance black subtle head that disappeared and laced the glass. Malt driven aroma. Taste is dominated by the hops more than the malt.. seems unbalanced a little to me. Cant say that I am a fan in general but it is an OK beer.


----------



## mofox1 (21/8/16)

20. mmmyummybeer - UFleku Clone.

Had this the other day - another one of my current fav's... sort of like a very clean robust porter? I thought it had a very nice light roast element, as flavour and aroma. Light / medium body, and a solid bitterness that lingers until the roast bite took it to a pleasing dry finish.

Cheers Tracy - I could go another 3 or 4 of those.


----------



## Midnight Brew (23/8/16)

Digging into the swaps,

First up 12. Heyhey's ESB

Pours well, great colour and perfect carb for me (I like em low). Fruity and something else on the nose I can quiet pinpoint. In terms of flavor I get a nice little malt hit followed by this peppery characteristic which is kinda pleasant up front then really sours on the tongue. The more it warms up the worse that character gets. Still drinkable but one and done for me. 

Curious to your yeast and ferment temp.


----------



## Grainer (23/8/16)

1. whiteferret - Oatmeal Stout Bottled 30/6/16

Really enjoying this after spending 3 hours weeding and planting 30kg Olive stumps.. Not going to spend too much time reviewing.. would rather enjoy it. A little light on mouth feeling a little dry from what was expected.. but it is going down well . good job.


----------



## Grainer (23/8/16)

19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout - going to carb this low, pump with syringe

Quite toasty, a little watery for a stout in my mind. Bitterness is up there on the palate but is probably due to the strong roast malts. Seems clean and somewhat refreshing then dominated by the dry bitterness as expected from this. I am thinking the roasts are giving it somewhat a medicinal aftertaste on the tongue, but this may just be my impression of the bitterness and hops used.


----------



## reardo (24/8/16)

12: Hey hey ESB 

Again, I'm no expert but I like this beer. Certainly not infected. Lacing is great. Midnight brew seems right as it does have a peppery taste then does sour up, but not in a bad way, in a surprising way. Carb is spot on, the head holds well. It's my first ESB so I can't compare. 
Well done Darcy


----------



## Grainer (24/8/16)

8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout. (Ready to drink? nah, give this baby some time. August/September)

Pours nice in the glass with a creamy coffee head that is persistent to the end of the glass.. I get some sort of citrusy/ester or something coming through on the aroma(wife describes it as ripe banana- but I don't really get that), which is dominating the malt profile and detracting from the beer. Cant say I really enjoy the aroma coming off this, it is a little strange and not expected for a stout and is followed up in the taste.. maybe I am sensitive to it... or maybe it is the hop selection???. Dark and well carbed. Well bittered. Nice silky mouthfeel. Overall it has some really good elements, but it also has something I cant quite place my finger on that doesnt fit right with me if I was to be judging this.. I feel there may be a fermentation fault to the style/or yeast used e.g. too high fermentation that is pushing the ester production and dominating the malt bill.
my thoughts. .... I have kept some aside with a carb cap to get a second opinion when I get the chance..cause this one has stumped me... something I cant put my finger on..


----------



## Grainer (25/8/16)

5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening

Pours dark and clear with a persistent coffee head..looks really nice. Its got me wondering if there is some brettamyces in there because of the fruitiness (may have been from the oak cubes..but I may be wrong.. but it actually enhances the flavour somewhat.. Strong roasted malts and bitterness to match. The bourbon is not dominant but the oak is and probably needs time to mellow out.

Overall not what I expected.. pretty sure the brett got in there from my sours...Tastes similar to my Cherry Tart of Darkness in flavour (Gigayeast Cherry sour yeast)..if it is Brett I am picking up?? but it fortunately works  Will be interested on other comments.. Maybe Im being too critical considering the huge array of ingredients that went in LMAO.

Oh this is ready to drink..


----------



## JB (26/8/16)

Grainer said:


> 5. Grainer - Spare Parts Stout on Bourbon - Priming sugar added on 10th June.. give it at least a month before opening
> 
> Pours dark and clear with a persistent coffee head..looks really nice. Its got me wondering if there is some brettamyces in there because of the fruitiness (may have been from the oak cubes..but I may be wrong.. but it actually enhances the flavour somewhat.. Strong roasted malts and bitterness to match. The bourbon is not dominant but the oak is and probably needs time to mellow out.
> 
> ...


Did you soak the oak cubes in Bourbon Grainer? If so how long?

I'm looking forward to seeing if I can pick up the Brett flavour. Your Tart of Darkness sounds like something I was planning on brewing


----------



## Grainer (26/8/16)

They were steamed for 20 mins and then soaked in Wild Turkey for 6 months... I think it was contaminated with Gigayeast Cherry .. it tasted very similar.. but I think it works.. I am keen to see if they is the feedback.. if so I may produce another batch similar deliberately with it to see how it turns out.

If you like I can give you a bottle of the Tart of Darkness to try to see if you like it. it is very cherry flavoured (by the yeast) and quite tart.. but mellowing out..with nice dark roasts in it.


----------



## TheWiggman (26/8/16)

Can't say I picked up too much oak and bourbon Grainer. I'm a bit of an oak junkie though and would have happily had heaps more in it. Bourbon didn't stand out as the spirit of choice there either, but I did pick up a hint of spirits.


----------



## Grainer (26/8/16)

TheWiggman said:


> Can't say I picked up too much oak and bourbon Grainer. I'm a bit of an oak junkie though and would have happily had heaps more in it. Bourbon didn't stand out as the spirit of choice there either, but I did pick up a hint of spirits.


It was only 3 small oak cubes, so I wouldn't expect it to be overpowering.. just subtle.


----------



## Grainer (26/8/16)

18. Curly79. Chocolate and Rum Oatmeal Stout. 6%. Ready to drink after 1st of September.

Im gunna say this again Curly and reiterate it even more... 
*SWAP BEER CHAMPION.. LOVING IT.. *This for me is the stand out beer. It is exactly what it claims to be! The rum works ..not a fan of rum but I am loving this combination.. enough said.. good work.. it possibly has some  improvements overall if I was to brew this myself in mouthfeel and aroma..but LOVING IT! SO fuking glad I took 2 bottles home boohahahhaha :beerbang:


----------



## TheWiggman (27/8/16)

Now it's coming back to me. I ended up with a few double ups and hazily remember you and Curly saying "hey Wiggman, keen to grab some extras?" I said yeah but feel a bit guilty, response was something like "well if you don't grab 1 or 2 some other drunk prick will take them all". All the logic I needed. Plus chilled one if the patersbiers and shared around. 
Looking forward to more hazy memories in December.


----------



## Midnight Brew (27/8/16)

7. DJs Tenich

Golden hue, good carbonation and nice neat little head. Off the nose I get that classic wheat beer ester profile. The flavour is refreshing with neither hop or malt or yeast dominating each other, (I know I'm consuming this later then recommended) backed by a medium mouthfeel with pleasant carbonation. I kinda expected the yeast to dominate more as its what I get predominantly on the nose but never less I enjoy it. It's different, pleasant and more importantly, enjoyable. 

Cheers for sharing.


----------



## TheWiggman (27/8/16)

13. Masters - Belgian Double
Shitty photo proudly brought to you by iPhone 4. Actual colour is between brown and copper, fairly clear with medium effervescence. Aroma is malty, plum sweet and you can tell it's not a Light Ice. No esters or Belgian phenolics to steak of. Warming taste, borderline caramel and toffee that isn't too dark and not very light. Medium-full body and not outrageously flavourful, which reminds me a lot of a Roachforte 8 I had some time ago but with a bit more going on. Strong and lingering hints of alcohol and some sultana-like chewiness in the aftertaste. 
I don't exactly love it, but I do like it and I didn't really rave about the Roachfort but everyone else does (immature tastes perhaps ). I think where this stands out that there's not really much to fault, which is about the best compliment I can receive and I'm happy to give it here. Top work and I'll be sipping this for at least an hour noting the changes as it warms.


----------



## Midnight Brew (27/8/16)

20. Mmmyummybeer - U-Flecku

Pours dark, full carbonation and thick. Aroma is roasty but clean, clean as in clear malt character. Flavour is a little more roast orientated then the cube I've fermented, in a good way. I used Wy Danish Lager and had a much more clean but malty without the roast elements. Curious as to the yeast used. Mouthfeel is perfect for me and I usually like the lower carb styles so I'm a bit surprised. I finished the bottle pretty quick, due to familaraty and enjoyment. 

Was awesome to try an alternative ferment on this. Thanks Tracey and Bruce.


----------



## AJ80 (27/8/16)

21. thearn - American stout

'Tis certainly a stout! Robust, roasty and damn tasty. Very clean ferment. Not getting any American hops, but still very enjoyable on a cold night in front of the fire. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## technobabble66 (27/8/16)

TheWiggman said:


> Now it's coming back to me. ... and hazily remember you and Curly saying "hey Wiggman, keen to grab some extras?" I said yeah but feel a bit guilty, response was something like "well if you don't grab 1 or 2 some other drunk prick will take them all". ...


How hazy is your recollection? - You sure that was John? Or maybe both of us simply thought/said the same thing  .



TheWiggman said:


> 13. Masters - Belgian Double
> ... you can tell it's not a Light Ice. ....


A very important yardstick :lol:


----------



## TheWiggman (27/8/16)

Hazy alright, "some tall bloke with a beard" would have been more apt. Chalking down John's name for the next swap... (still laughing at the light ice remark)
Finished the dubbel 15 mins ago, a bit over 2h not bad :drinks:


----------



## Midnight Brew (28/8/16)

9. VP Brewing -black IPA

Silky black pour and in appearance. Aroma is dank and pine. Upfront the bitterness doesn't dominate I get more sweet malt flavours and a tiny amount of roast which then fades into bitterness and warmth of alcohol. I love mouthfeel as its not puckering bitterness to me it's refreshing. I don't get a lot of hop flavour from this, I get a little malt but mainly alcohol with the beer still remaining smooth. Man this would have been awesome fresh, sorry I missed that boat. 

Good work on making it so smooth for 7.5%
Cheers


----------



## micbrew (28/8/16)

having a quiet sunday sip watching the pies

wayne ...love the oaty stout ..certainly deserves # 1
lovely flavours ..not overly carbed noice drop ..top job

Did enjoy the patersbier wiggy ... clean refreshing good carb

I did try my take on an esb ... ok sorta ..good carb ..flavor is muddled I think
other wise back to drawing board with this .


----------



## Grainer (28/8/16)

technobabble66 said:


> How hazy is your recollection? - You sure that was John? Or maybe both of us simply thought/said the same thing  .
> 
> A very important yardstick :lol:


I got a passing comment.. thats way to much for me ..please take a few bottles .. I only saw one beer I wanted so I grabbed another of Curlys!


----------



## JB (29/8/16)

micbrew said:


> watching the pies


Thats the best way to ruin a good beer.


----------



## Midnight Brew (30/8/16)

16. JB AIPA

Deep copper hue, little head due to lower carbonation (spot on for me, I like em carbed low). Pumped with a syringe and boom! Nice thick dense head that's in no hurry. Pine in the aroma is prominant with this little fruity/sweet character coming through. Bitterness is smooth, easy going and lets the malt character come through. For me it goes smooth bitterness, malt and sweet character then back into bitterness. Very well made. Overall I love this beer mate, cant stop sipping it and as I put the glass down I want more. So what its not your face puckering ice cold served IPA that does the rounds in Melbourne bars. Id much rather pay and drink a beverage like this that has all the elements aligned. (flame suit on for IPA police)

Great beer mate, shame I only have one bottle.

Curious as to how you carbed it (method and amount)? I've made a few brews now where I actually add no priming sugar and they come out carbed a little lower then yours, they get a hit with the syringe but Im just addicted to them at the moment.


----------



## TheWiggman (30/8/16)

Grainer said:


> 18. Curly79. Chocolate and Rum Oatmeal Stout. 6%. Ready to drink after 1st of September.
> 
> Im gunna say this again Curly and reiterate it even more...
> *SWAP BEER CHAMPION.. LOVING IT.. *This for me is the stand out beer. It is exactly what it claims to be! The rum works ..not a fan of rum but I am loving this combination.. enough said.. good work.. it possibly has some  improvements overall if I was to brew this myself in mouthfeel and aroma..but LOVING IT! SO fuking glad I took 2 bottles home boohahahhaha :beerbang:


Hey John out of curiosity was your bottle high carb? I've just cracked mine open and it's a gusher, wondering if it's just mine...


----------



## Grainer (30/8/16)

TheWiggman said:


> Hey John out of curiosity was your bottle high carb? I've just cracked mine open and it's a gusher, wondering if it's just mine...


No mine was PERFECT!


----------



## TheWiggman (30/8/16)

Bung bottle I think. Stooged again!
Tight, tight bottle (as I queried in an earlier post) which gushed on opening. Has a familiar infection smell and taste that I've encountered before. BUT it's not a complete write off, just not the wonder beer it might have been. Still drinkable and the off flavour becomes less noticeable. No point commenting further, sorry man.


----------



## Grainer (30/8/16)

TheWiggman said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1472551145.543911.jpg
> Bung bottle I think. Stooged again!
> Tight, tight bottle (as I queried in an earlier post) which gushed on opening. Has a familiar infection smell and taste that I've encountered before. BUT it's not a complete write off, just not the wonder beer it might have been. Still drinkable and the off flavour becomes less noticeable. No point commenting further, sorry man.


Fuk yeah.. looks like I got a good bottle.. guess the next one will be the test !


----------



## Curly79 (31/8/16)

TheWiggman said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1472551145.543911.jpg
> Bung bottle I think. Stooged again!
> Tight, tight bottle (as I queried in an earlier post) which gushed on opening. Has a familiar infection smell and taste that I've encountered before. BUT it's not a complete write off, just not the wonder beer it might have been. Still drinkable and the off flavour becomes less noticeable. No point commenting further, sorry man.


Bugger. Sorry Wiggman. I don't have any left to try out. The few I had left that I didn't swap were okay. I wasn't sure how this one would go as it's one of the first stouts I've made. Glad you liked it Grainer[emoji106].


----------



## mmmyummybeer (31/8/16)

Midnight Brew said:


> 20. Mmmyummybeer - U-Flecku
> 
> Pours dark, full carbonation and thick. Aroma is roasty but clean, clean as in clear malt character. Flavour is a little more roast orientated then the cube I've fermented, in a good way. I used Wy Danish Lager and had a much more clean but malty without the roast elements. Curious as to the yeast used. Mouthfeel is perfect for me and I usually like the lower carb styles so I'm a bit surprised. I finished the bottle pretty quick, due to familaraty and enjoyment.
> 
> Was awesome to try an alternative ferment on this. Thanks Tracey and Bruce.


Glad you liked it, I fermented it with wyeast Scottish ale 1728.

Cheers


----------



## Midnight Brew (31/8/16)

21. thearn - American stout

Thick tan head that leaves a great tan lacing down the glass. Roasty and toasted elements with a real dark chocolate emphasis. Mouthfeel is smooth with firm but clean bitterness to backup the roast. Thearn, you've really tied in this beer well and although I don't get an American feel from it I do love it regardless. Awesome stout mate and thanks for sharing.


----------



## skb (1/9/16)

Midnight Brew said:


> 16. JB AIPA
> 
> Deep copper hue, little head due to lower carbonation (spot on for me, I like em carbed low). Pumped with a syringe and boom! Nice thick dense head that's in no hurry. Pine in the aroma is prominant with this little fruity/sweet character coming through. Bitterness is smooth, easy going and lets the malt character come through. For me it goes smooth bitterness, malt and sweet character then back into bitterness. Very well made. Overall I love this beer mate, cant stop sipping it and as I put the glass down I want more. So what its not your face puckering ice cold served IPA that does the rounds in Melbourne bars. Id much rather pay and drink a beverage like this that has all the elements aligned. (flame suit on for IPA police)
> 
> ...


I don't understand the "Pumped with a syringe and boom! " what is this and why do it.


----------



## malt junkie (1/9/16)

skb said:


> I don't understand the "Pumped with a syringe and boom! " what is this and why do it.


Doing so agitates the beer, and gives a semi hand pump effect.


----------



## skb (1/9/16)

malt junkie said:


> Doing so agitates the beer, and gives a semi hand pump effect.


So you just pump an empty syringe of air into a low carb beer ?


----------



## malt junkie (1/9/16)

Draw some beer into the syringe and pump it into the glass, repeat.


----------



## JB (1/9/16)

Midnight Brew said:


> 16. JB AIPA
> 
> Deep copper hue, little head due to lower carbonation (spot on for me, I like em carbed low). Pumped with a syringe and boom! Nice thick dense head that's in no hurry. Pine in the aroma is prominant with this little fruity/sweet character coming through. Bitterness is smooth, easy going and lets the malt character come through. For me it goes smooth bitterness, malt and sweet character then back into bitterness. Very well made. Overall I love this beer mate, cant stop sipping it and as I put the glass down I want more. So what its not your face puckering ice cold served IPA that does the rounds in Melbourne bars. Id much rather pay and drink a beverage like this that has all the elements aligned. (flame suit on for IPA police)
> 
> ...


Great stuff Cam, very happy you enjoyed this one mate.

For bittering I went all FWH to smooth out the bitterness
The low carb was due to bottling from a force carbed keg via a carb cap - left it too late. The keg hadn't balanced out properly so carb was much lower than projected. I've had good success bottling from keg previously, but only after the keg had been sitting at serving pressure for a couple of weeks. Lesson learned.


----------



## malt junkie (1/9/16)

MartinOC said:


> 8. Mofox's ICBM.
> 
> In a word: GLORIOUS!!
> 
> ...


birthday drinks and have to agree with above I'd buy me a second.... if SWMBO wasn't looking.

Tip don't drink 13,1,and 5 in a quick session ... go on ask me how long I was in the dog house. All good not had a bad beer. Cheers lads!


----------



## Midnight Brew (2/9/16)

4 AJ's Oatmeal Stout

Black and velvety with some nice fruity esters on the nose and hints of roast. Head that continues down the glass and so darn smooth! I can't pick the oat in flavour, but the body difference is noticeable. Loving this beer so much mate, I'd love to see the recipe and have a go at an oat stout myself. I could see myself drinking this year round, amazing beer mate.


----------



## TheWiggman (3/9/16)

15. Micbrew - 2 n from special bitter
View attachment 91108

Another tight bottle. Cracked it, "psh", and again a gusher. Quickly poured it into the glass 2/3 full as the rest was head. "Not another dodgy bottle for the Wiggman, surely". I had a good whiff and there was no mistaking that this was an English beer. Caramel, crystal malts and dare I say diacetyl on the nose. Cries to be sniffed more. English hops pleasantly compliment the mild fruity malt notes. Sipped and fortunately it was only over carbed. A solid bitter with assertive bitterness, dark crystal dominating and almost a smokiness about it. Lingers on the palate, and an ever-so-slight bite of diacetyl compliments the beer and rounds it off well as a truely English ale. I think this could do without carb altogether served off a hand pump. Sadly the high carbonation detracts from the experience, but still a fine experience.


----------



## TheWiggman (3/9/16)

Photo wouldn't attach to the above post.


----------



## AJ80 (3/9/16)

Midnight Brew said:


> 4 AJ's Oatmeal Stout
> 
> Black and velvety with some nice fruity esters on the nose and hints of roast. Head that continues down the glass and so darn smooth! I can't pick the oat in flavour, but the body difference is noticeable. Loving this beer so much mate, I'd love to see the recipe and have a go at an oat stout myself. I could see myself drinking this year round, amazing beer mate.


Thanks mate - really chuffed you enjoyed the beer. I usually only brew one stout a year now and find it very hard to not make it an oatmeal one (or RIS...). recipe as follows:

OG: 1.052
FG: 1.012
IBUs: 39

Grist:
69.47% Maris otter
9.47% flaked oats (I used quick oats)
9.47% wheat malt
7.37% roasted barley
4.21% pale chocolate 

Single infusion mash at 66C for 60 mins

60 minute boil with a single addition of horizon (11.2% AA) at 1.2 g/L at 60mins. 

Fermented with WY1084 at 20C.


----------



## TheWiggman (10/9/16)

3. technobabble - Old Peculiar clone
Not sure what to make of this, I thought I'd picked up Mofox's stout. I immediately wondered what the fuss was about because this is nothing like a stout. Very light aroma with some faint 'something' that reminds me of Notto. It pours very dark and up against light has a deep amber hue. Moderate and appropriate carb. Taste wise it's intriguing - very mild, nothing screaming out but tastes alcoholic. Reminds me of and old ale but needs more toffee, caramel and malt for my liking. Very dry. Could be speaking from my arse, but I'd ferment higher or use a more distinctive English yeast to push some of those characteristic flavours more. 
As for being an old Old Peculiar clone, I've only had one a while ago and this doesn't remind me much of it. That said, I'm didn't know what all the fuss was about so chances are I don't know a good beer when I see it. Might bust out some Mersey Valley to see how well it pairs...


----------



## Midnight Brew (10/9/16)

MartinOC said:


> 8. Mofox's ICBM.
> 
> In a word: GLORIOUS!!
> 
> ...



I have to agree here, this pretty much sums up my experience and I couldn't put it better myself. The only thing I'll add is I love the fruity esters on the nose. 

Well done mate!


----------



## AJ80 (11/9/16)

19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout

Dry, roasty and oh so creamy with the low carb. Ripping beer to enjoy during a cold brew night in the shed. Thanks for sharing and any chance of the recipe??


----------



## technobabble66 (12/9/16)

Thanks wiggas!
Yeah it's an interesting result & I'm not sure what to make of it either. 
I'm surprised you didn't get more ("light") caramel notes. I did a large caramelisation reduction and with the EKG found it to actually pop out too much - though a lighter caramel rather than the deeper caramel that I think would be more appropriate. Maybe it's faded rapidly? 
The yeast used was 1469 but I had to ferment it at ~16*c as it was blowing out of the top of the fermenter regularly, so it might not have the full impact I wanted. It was hopefully going to produce fruity cherry notes but still I'm struggling to pick it. I thought there's "something" but, like you, not sure what. Fwiw, it might take a while to develop some of those elements. Testing small samples every couple of weeks over the last few months has shown it's improved a fair bit in the last month, so maybe another month or 2 would lead to awesomeness?
Colour's def a bit lighter than intended. 
Not exactly a clone, but I think closer than some I've done. Still needs a fair bit of tweaking in that department. 
And def would be a bit odd if you were expecting a stout! [emoji6]
Thanks v much for your review. It's great to see what more neutral tastebuds make of this one. 

For the others, might be worthwhile leaving mine for another month or 2. Unless your curiosity gets the better of you [emoji57]


----------



## TheWiggman (12/9/16)

Neutral tastebuds?! I'm on antibiotics from tonsillitis (again) so tastebuds may be off. I was definitely getting crystal, wouldn't describe it as caramel. That said when I did my old ale ~16 months ago it was pretty bland and reeked of crystal malts for the first 6-10 months, and only after a year did it really shine. Perhaps this is one of those beers. Did it end up at 5.6% ABV?
Yeast-wise the Yorkshire Bitter I brewed which I had at the swap was - shock! - 1469. I found this had a lot more 'English' character in combination with the MO and I did it at 18°C. Horses for courses though, one man's lambic is another man's pilsner.


----------



## Midnight Brew (12/9/16)

AJ80 said:


> 19. Midnight Brew (non attending) - Dry Irish Stout
> 
> Dry, roasty and oh so creamy with the low carb. Ripping beer to enjoy during a cold brew night in the shed. Thanks for sharing and any chance of the recipe??


Glad you enjoyed it mate, Cheers

*DIS (Dry Irish Stout)*
70% TFFM Maris Otter
20% Flaked Barley
10% Roast Barley
55/63/67/72/78 for 5/30/30/10/10
FWH Magnum and Bramling Cross to bitterness ratio of 1 IBU/SG
Came out at 1041
WLP004

Experimenting with a 9L keg of it and going to add some cold brewed coffee. Mmmm breakfast stout :icon_drool2:


----------



## JB (12/9/16)

Midnight Brew said:


> Experimenting with a 9L keg of it and going to add some cold brewed coffee. Mmmm breakfast stout :icon_drool2:


Nice Cam, go for nice freshly ground coffee if possible mate.


----------



## Midnight Brew (12/9/16)

JB said:


> Nice Cam, go for nice freshly ground coffee if possible mate.


Will do mate. Manual grinder has arrived and will pickup some beans and get things brewing tonight. Should have some feedback by the weekend :icon_cheers:


----------



## AJ80 (12/9/16)

Midnight Brew said:


> Glad you enjoyed it mate, Cheers
> 
> *DIS (Dry Irish Stout)*
> 70% TFFM Maris Otter
> ...


That sounds fantastic. Cheers for the recipe too!


----------



## Curly79 (17/9/16)

5: Grainers spare parts stout. Just got back from our local footy grand final so my palate is up the shit from drinking VB al afternoon! Here goes, first up, good solid stout. Slightly American hop flavour? Or maybe the bourbon taste coming through. Not roasty but more sour/soy sauce like flavour but in a good way. Nice beer John. 2 glasses in now and I'm feeling the strength. She's a strong one im guessing. Noice! Cheers![emoji481][emoji481]


----------



## Midnight Brew (17/9/16)

1. Whiteferret - Oatmeal stout

Pours well with a head that doest disappear. Aroma I get hints of roast, fruit and a little sweetness I can't quiet describe. Flavour is beautiful in a word. This very approachable sweetness that fades into a fruity warmth character then followed by a small about of roast/chocolate. Slick follows the roast and then the circle starts again with the next sip. Very enjoyable Wayne and session able. I think it's going to be difficult having a few dry stouts after this. 

Very well made and cheers for sharing.


----------



## Grainer (18/9/16)

Curly79 said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1474099667.387217.jpg
> 
> 5: Grainers spare parts stout. Just got back from our local footy grand final so my palate is up the shit from drinking VB al afternoon! Here goes, first up, good solid stout. Slightly American hop flavour? Or maybe the bourbon taste coming through. Not roasty but more sour/soy sauce like flavour but in a good way. Nice beer John. 2 glasses in now and I'm feeling the strength. She's a strong one im guessing. Noice! Cheers![emoji481][emoji481]


From memory the base beer was from a KTG.. so not much roast in it. Had heaps of rapadura suer in i too boost the ABV and give some other deeper cane/caramels. Wish I had have kept one!


----------



## Midnight Brew (23/9/16)

11. Reardo - my take on a Mountain Goat Summer ale

Nice dense little crown sitting on top of a golden body. Crystal clear. Strong citrus on the nose. Refreshing on the first sip which then blends into a citrus like character with stone fruit flavours, then becomes an ever so pleasant bitterness. Not a huge amount of malt character to backup the hops but then again its a summer ale and I will shutup and enjoy it. Another great beer and pretty good effort all around so far. Taking me awhile to chip through them but all good beers so far.


----------



## TheWiggman (23/9/16)

8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout
If I were to describe a stout, this would be it. There's no mistaking the roast. Bitterness bang on, roast bang on, aroma dank and complex, balance with alcohol just... well... I can't tell how strong it is. It works. Honestly a great example of a stout and a great way to finish my swap beers.


----------



## Midnight Brew (24/9/16)

22 Wiggmans Pasterbier

Little carb and little to no head but slight and reasonable everesance. Scrap that, it has perfect carbonation. I love this beer. Its session able. It's not in your face. It has great flavour and balance. Perfect example of a yeast driven beer. 

Consumed in 10 minutes. Boy oh boy, what a beer. Very inspired. Did I mention I loved this beer? It's got to be a simple recipe yeah? Cause it's so darn good!

Sorry for the short review its just that, well I enjoyed it too much. Hope you're coming to the next swap mate. Cheers for sharing. 





5 Grainer - Spare parts on bourbon stout

Pours well, nice little tight head that doesn't anticipate. 

Fruity, dark fruits, cherry and hints of roast and bourbon. Aroma is off the chain. 
Initial taste, full with overly carbonic bite. Strips the flavours that I'm looking for from the aroma. After beating the shit out of it and skimming it with a spoon (Madhu trick) I got the carbonation right down to my preferred level. Bourbon character is very prominent and pleasantly takes the front seat. It's not overpowering but I don't get the other stout flavours, then again that may have not been the intention. All in all I'm no judge or experienced with additional blended flavours but the bourbon flavour is great but lacks the supporting malts to back it up. Again I may have missed the point here. 

Just curious to your carbonation regime? In the past I've had some of your beers overcarbed and others pretty good (that said I'm a low carbonation kinda guy). I loved the bourbon element but just needed more support.


----------



## AJ80 (24/9/16)

10. Grainer - Viennella Saison

Deep golden colour with a slight haze. Tight white head with great retention and lacing the glass nicely. Can pick up the fruity hops on the nose as well as the expected saisoniness (that is an official word by the way). Light mouthfeel and well carbed. Quite refreshing. A little surprised to have read earlier that this had been soured with lacto as I don't get any acidity, but that could just be me. Nice drop mate and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Midnight Brew (25/9/16)

18. Curly 79 - choc and rum oatmeal stout

Sorry mate but this gushed like all hell and when I savored some for the glass there was a big thick layer of trub at the bottom and smelt infected. Sorry mate was really looking forward to this.


----------



## Curly79 (25/9/16)

Midnight Brew said:


> 18. Curly 79 - choc and rum oatmeal stout
> 
> Sorry mate but this gushed like all hell and when I savored some for the glass there was a big thick layer of trub at the bottom and smelt infected. Sorry mate was really looking forward to this.


Ahh, shit. I'm sorry too mate. I've never had a problem with infected bottles until this batch. I scored a heap of second hand PET's locally. Never again! Just had one this afternoon that was bottled in glass and it was nice. Apologies mate. And to Wiggman and anyone else who copped a dud.


----------



## mofox1 (25/9/16)

TheWiggman said:


> 8. Mofox1 - ICBM (Inter Continental Bloody Muther) freakin' Stout
> If I were to describe a stout, this would be it. There's no mistaking the roast. Bitterness bang on, roast bang on, aroma dank and complex, balance with alcohol just... well... I can't tell how strong it is. It works. Honestly a great example of a stout and a great way to finish my swap beers.


Wow.. cheers, big ups there. I didn't really think it was an epitome of style (I don't style good). It did turn out well, but.


----------



## AJ80 (2/10/16)

18. Curly79. Chocolate and Rum Oatmeal Stout. 6%

Expecting a gusher I opened this one slowly over the laundry sink. Glad I did as this one is definitely a boy. Managed to get nearly all of it in a glass and then did a secondary pour to tip it off some pretty hefty yeast trub that had been kicked up. 

Once past the gushing, however, this is a top rate beer. No hint of an infection in mine and it is just like it's label - a chocolate rum oatmeal stout. All of the flavours are perfectly balanced and I'm glad I've saved this for a wet and cold evening in front of the fire. Very enjoyable mate and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grainer (2/10/16)

Curly79 said:


> Ahh, shit. I'm sorry too mate. I've never had a problem with infected bottles until this batch. I scored a heap of second hand PET's locally. Never again! Just had one this afternoon that was bottled in glass and it was nice. Apologies mate. And to Wiggman and anyone else who copped a dud.


I have had the same with PET once and never again.. now they go in the bin after each use.


----------



## technobabble66 (2/10/16)

^^ a good long multi-day soak in hot sod perc *should* remove all the nasties.
Just gotta make sure you sterilise the lids properly though - many of them have a little placky disc inside the lid so maybe bugs stay under there. Stupid design!


----------



## Curly79 (3/10/16)

I always buy new lids and sterilise them but I should never have bothered with those ******* bottles. Got a heap of them cheap and spent hours soaking and scrubbing. Lesson learnt.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (8/10/16)

Heath sorry mate mine was same [emoji24]


----------



## Curly79 (8/10/16)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Heath sorry mate mine was same [emoji24]


Shit. Sorry mate. Must have been that extra dollop of mud[emoji6]


----------



## Midnight Brew (15/10/16)

10. Grainer - Viennella Saison - Ready to drink

Pours well with a nice dense foaming head. Carbonated well. Gold in colour and very clear. Balanced aroma between spice and fruitiness, oh and smells like summer. On first sip I get a nice little sharp refreshing zing followed by malt and then goes dry but not over the top dry, more like refreshing dry, time for another sip dry. I'm no expert in saisons but I think you've tied in the elements of this beer in harmony. You've got the spritz you need, then you have the malt backbone, the aroma is there, the body is perfect. Nothing is dominating and everything is mellowing together.

I pulled out the style guidelines and this stood out to me:

*Overall Impression:* A refreshing, medium to strong fruity/spicy ale with a distinctive yellow-orange color, highly carbonated, well hopped, and dry with a quenching acidity.

I dont know about the acidity part but I believe you have hit the nail on the head.

Cheers John, awesome beer mate. Shame the bottle wasn't bigger. I could easily have a session on these. Would love the recipe mate.


----------



## Midnight Brew (21/10/16)

3. technobabble66 - Ol' Dirty Bastard. (Old Peculier clone, (= Old Ale), ready to drink ~1/8/16, better if left to ~1/10/16

Nice tight white head. Deep brown with slightly red hue. Aroma is faint, sweet and a (little phenolic?) spicy. 

First sip is tasty, second sip is tasty, third sip is even tastier. Bitterness is there but is not over done. It's balanced perfectly. Carbonation is perfect for me, a nice spritz that doesn't steal from the yeast or the malt profile. Flavour is refreshing, malty with dark fruit tones of plum and cherry. Stu this beer is amazeballs. I know you're a fan of the word. 

Please if you haven't already posted the recipe I'd love to add an old ale to my vintage plans. Thanks for sharing the beer met and well done.


----------



## technobabble66 (21/10/16)

Very stoked you liked it, Cam, thanks for your review!!
Worth noting it's *really* come into better territory in the last few weeks - pretty damn unbalanced prior to that. Very happy with what 1469 did to this (cheers, Mardoo!!).
Here's the recipe i ended up with:

*Dirty **Ol' **Bastard*

Vol 23.5L
OG=1.061
FG=1.015
IBU=36.0
EBC=47.5
alc%=6.0

5.41kg TFFMMO
0.36kg Simpsons Med Crystal (should've been Heritage)
0.18kg Simpsons Roasted Barley
0.05kg Acidulated

20g each of Challenger & Fuggles @FWH
15g each of Fuggles & Challenger @ 20mins (cube)

55/65/72/78 for 5/70/20/2 

2.8g of CaCl + 1.4g CaSO4 + 1.0g MgSO4 into mash (20L, Melbourne water)
2.2g of CaCl + 1.1g CaSO4 + 0.8g MgSO4 + 0.3g citric acid into sparge (18L)
1.0g of CaCl + 0.5g CaSO4 + 0.5g MgSO4 into boil

Used a yeast cake of 1469

Drew off & boiled down 3-4L to ~0.5L to caramelise. 

FWIW, for the next attempt, i'd be tempted to replace the RB with Chocolate, to reduce the roastiness a little.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (22/10/16)

Glad I've got my one packed away. Sounds like it's getting close to fridge time!! [emoji482]


----------



## technobabble66 (22/10/16)

The last sample I had a fortnight ago suddenly had come good/decent compared to a few weeks earlier - massive relief, let me tell you! It was not so good prior to that - the roast element seemed a bit jarring or something. 
So it should be ok from now on. 
But the way it improved within that short time frame recently now makes me wonder what it'll be like in a few months time [emoji57]


----------



## Midnight Brew (22/10/16)

In what way would you describe it as being unbalanced? Just the roast? 


First thing that springs to mind could be it that perhaps you got a bit more flavour then desired from the cube additions? I noted this a few times in some of my UK ales and since moved to FWH. 

Stocked the see it has 1469 as I was also fortunate to get a vial from Mardoo also and used it for the first time recently in a sweet stout which will be due for tasting in a few weeks. What temperature did you ferment at?

I'm glad I waited and held back to a wintery night. Well worth the wait. I moved onto a RIS after this last night and things got a bit hazy after that. Tonight I've got the last swap left, #13 then to sample the bummock from 2015 king lake swap. I expect things to get ahhh a little ermmm hazy again.


----------



## manticle (22/10/16)

Can't believe you guys are newcomers to the magic of 1469


----------



## malt junkie (22/10/16)

Midnight Brew said:


> In what way would you describe it as being unbalanced? Just the roast?
> 
> 
> First thing that springs to mind could be it that perhaps you got a bit more flavour then desired from the cube additions? I noted this a few times in some of my UK ales and since moved to FWH.
> ...


goody, I need some feed back before I dive head long into brewing the next swap beer Monday. So far all I've heard is 'well it aint lolly water'


----------



## technobabble66 (22/10/16)

manticle said:


> Can't believe you guys are newcomers to the magic of 1469


There's also a few new hops that have come out recently. Apparently Styrians and Spalt are pretty good. You should give them a go. 



[emoji185]


----------



## manticle (22/10/16)

Spalt?

Hmm. Rhymes with alt.

I need to find meaning within.


----------



## Midnight Brew (22/10/16)

13. Masters Brewery-Belgian Double

Fizzed up when poured but no head at all. Deep golden in colour and clear. Aroma is malty clean, rich and sweet. Carbonation is on the lower side for Belgians, but hey I like low carb so this suits me to a T. Flavour is sweet with the perfect amount of body, it's not cloying. I get this nice little spicy note on the end, slightly pepper like which is fairly pleasant. Enjoying the richness of this ale and onto the second glass now and I think the alcohol is starting to take effect. 

Having not been experienced with Belgian ales I am reading brew like a monk at thE moment and really enjoyed your version. I had a look at the style guidelines and you've hit the nail on the head in terms of flavour. Carbonation probably could use a little more work but in my case I don't think this detracts from the beer. 

Man I gotta brew me some Belgians soon.


----------



## Midnight Brew (22/10/16)

Well that rounds out the swap for me ladies and gentlemen. I must say that's the most impressive swap I've been part of and I have drawn a lot of inspiration from it that I can take into my brewing. 

Bring on the December swap! Cheers.


----------



## Midnight Brew (22/10/16)

And the Vietnamese rubber farmers.


----------



## technobabble66 (22/10/16)

Midnight Brew said:


> In what way would you describe it as being unbalanced? Just the roast?
> 
> 
> First thing that springs to mind could be it that perhaps you got a bit more flavour then desired from the cube additions? I noted this a few times in some of my UK ales and since moved to FWH.
> ...


Yeah, hard to describe. 
The esters and the aromas weren't right - some were really pronounced, others weren't, and it all seemed a little disjointed (flavours didn't blend together) and shallow. Also the roast really stood out in the aroma and the flavour - not massively as there wasn't _that_ much, but still far too much for what i wanted.

Cube additions def might've added to the initially poor balance - i'm pretty sure i've found the polyphenols/tannins come out more initially and take a little while to mellow out, and can contribute to a slightly harsher bittering for the first few weeks.
So the bittering with this might've been a little harsher than desired initially. Still ~mild, but not as smooth as i wanted for this.

The ferment temp was very low, compared to what i initially intended to bring out the esters. 1469 is a huge FV-exploding beast, so i had to back the temp down to 16°C for most of the first 2/3rds of the fermentation - I'd had. I started it at 14°C for the first 24hrs, rose to 15°C for the 2nd day, then accidentally spiked to 17°C for several hours(?), back down to 15°C for 2 days, then 16°C for 5 days, then 17°C for a week, and 18°C for another week, then CC'd.
I'd get onto the 1469 ASAP. It's fantastic!!


----------



## technobabble66 (12/11/16)

Alrighty bitches. Posting time!!

*1 - The Whiteferret, Oaty Stout*

*App*
Bleck bleck bleck. Transparent, but deep bleck.
Tiniest head the hangs around for a bit, gradually fades from very little to virtually nothing.


*Aroma*
Sliiiiightest roast, big vanilla, slight berry maybe, maybe slight licorice & rum. Or maybe a slight sweet toffee in there. Slight earthiness.


*Flava*
Sliiiiightest roast element. Some chocolate and solid vanilla. Earthy berry & spicy in there perhaps. Super slick, smooth effect from the oats, i assume.
Very mild carb - perfect for this.
Full mouthfeel
No roast astringency at all. Maybe some warmth from the alcohol, but nothing apparent from the alc%.
Mild bitterness, balances the slightly sweet mid-palate. Finishes neutrally - neither sweet not obviously dry.

*Overall*
Holy cow, Wayne. 
This is a seriously great beer. 
It doesn’t really have that obvious roastiness that stouts normally try to achieve, but has a mild roast and earthy maltiness to it. The impact of the oats seems profound - that smooth slick mouthfeel plus the vanilla overtone is fantastic - kind of like vanilla ice-cream with that vanilla-but-something-more flavour/aroma. So maybe Vanilla with slight berry, earthy, roasty elements. Definitely want to see the recipe on this one!!


----------



## technobabble66 (12/11/16)

*8 - Mofox, ICBM Stout*

*App*
Jet black, though transparent.
slightest head, fades slowly

*Aroma*
Vanilla malty roast. Little floral and earthy, slight spicy element.

*Flava*
Super smooth.
deep smooth roast.
Earthy tone. Bit spicy underneath
Slight nectar/floral
low carbonation
mild smooth bitterness
full mouthfeel, slight alcohol warmth.

*Overall*
Fantastic stout full of flavour. Many elements come through - great example of an amplified stout - lots of roastiness, earthiness, spiciness, subtle floral element. Great balance with the bitterness. No astringency from the roast malts. Obviously has a high alcohol content that’s well hidden - definitely feeling it by the time i’ve finished this! Excellent stout, Mick!! Would luv to see the recipe

PS: you're a bastard - WTF is the alc% of this?!? I'm struggling!


----------



## technobabble66 (12/11/16)

*#12 - heyhey, ESB*

*Appearance*
Dark golden amber. Almost transparent
Mild head, collapses moderately quickly
Low Carb. Slight fine lacing through the glass

*Aroma*
Light floral, slightly fruity aroma with some caramel sweetness. Maybe a slight hint of toastiness underneath

*Flava*
Hmmm - slightly odd flavour initially. Maybe it’s a floral spiciness mixed with the light caramel maltiness. 
Bitterness definitely punches through - strong, sharp and lingers. 
Reasonably dry, with a slight sweetness at the back of the palate - good for this, i think.
Seems to be quite light on body, on “fullness” of flavour. I think i initially found it “odd” as the beer seems a little “light” and this is a flavour effect i’ve found in a couple of milds i’ve had before - not sure wtf that means, but that’s the comparison i’ve got. Something in the water coming through, maybe?
Carb is low, but perfect for this, IMO.

*Overall*
Hey heyhey, i think this is a great beer, but tastes more like a Mild or straight UK Bitter - i.e.: it’s got most of the right elements for an ESB, but just seems a little lighter than others i’ve had (though i’d stress it’s not a style i’ve had massive amounts of, and my nose is slightly on the blink tonight, so there could be some good stuff going on here i’m missing!). So i think after getting through several mouthfuls, everything is pretty much here and is “right” - malts used, hops used, carb levels. I think i’d “up” kinda everything or see this as a mild/bitter and maybe drop off the bitterness a little. My apologies if that sounds a bit like shit-canning this - it’s definitely not meant to be, as i said, i think you’ve pretty much nailed the various elements, it’s just a question of the concentration of “stuff” to result in either a mild, bitter, SB, or ESB; and then adjust the bitterness accordingly. I’d also note i’m not a big fan of high bitterness, so i’m a little biased in the chunky bitterness stakes. I actually really like ESBs (maybe in spite of this) so i’d love to see the recipe for this to see what you’ve done here!


----------



## technobabble66 (12/11/16)

*13 - Masters Brewery, Double Belgian*

*Appearance - *
Dark golden amber.
v little head. dissipates quickly
small amount of fine lacing

*Aroma - *
estery sweet floral nectar, slight earthiness, malty biscuit. Slight lingering spiciness.

*Flava - *
Sweet plum wine/sherry (- a bit like Umeshu, the japanese plum wine), with malty caramel in the background. Low smooth bitterness that lingers. Alcohol warmth. Super smooth. Very low carb., full mouthfeel, medium dry finish, alcohol bite adds to the bitterness in the finish. Subtle plum-cherry comes thru. Mild maltiness also comes through. No negatives/harshness.

*Overall - *
Definitely not Light Ice. Not exactly what i was expecting - i’m not sure what i was expecting, but i’ve been looking forward to this for a while (i’ve become a little obsessed with Belgian beers). However, either way, i’m really loving this. It has a lovely fine maltiness blending with the fruity elements - a wonderful balance between many elements. I’m assuming the alcohol level of this is really high, but though i can taste it a little, i’d never guess it’s as high as it seems to be by the time i’ve finished the bottle (it feels like i’ve just drunk a pint of that scottish weasel’s RIS!). No harsh elements at all, so i’m curious how you did this, and whether you’ve used the belgian Candi Syrups or not? 
The balance of this is fantastic! I would definitely, *definitely* love to see the recipe for this!!


Perfect for watching a guy get kung fu-ed onto his head and then get stabbed in his butt hole. True story. i.e.: crazy 1980’s HongKong action film, Eastern Condors, 10min mark, fwiw.
But you’ll probably regret it.


----------



## technobabble66 (12/11/16)

*16 - JB’s AIPA*

*App*
Tiny frizzant, tiny head, fades gradually
Awesome mellow, deep/dark amber.
Transparent, with a whisp of lacing.

*Aroma*
Mmmmmm - really full hoppiness. Solid whack of tropical fruitiness, maybe with some backup of pine, and strong enough to evoke a bit of hoppy resin. Bit herbal in background. If i had to guess, something like Simcoe/Citra/Mosaic + Chinook + Columbus/Centennial.

*Flava*
Solid malt and bitterness. Mild carb with a full mouthfeel. Tiniest bread biscuit in there. Sharp bitterness that lingers. Maybe a bit of caramel poking though there. Solid full maltiness to carry through the whole mouthful, without really prominent malt elements. Relatively dry experience, with a tiny sweetness emerging at the end, then quickly overshadowed by the strong sharp bitterness that then lingers

*Overall*
TBH, i’d approached this as an Amber IPA - because i’m an idiot, i think. This coincided with it being somewhat Amber, so that expectation continued for a minute or 2 until it clicked that: no, it’s just an American IPA, duh!! So initially i was like, hmmm it’s sort of Amber-ish - a slightly flat Amber - but it still seems to work really well, particularly with all that hops smacking me everywhere. When I realised it’s just your version of IPA, it all really clicked .................. it’s Awesome!! 
The malt grist works really well to evoke an Amber-ish element - nice solid presence - but still holds back a weeny bit to let the hops punch through. So there’s a subdued aspect of bready/biscuit with a bit of caramel, but otherwise it’s relatively subtle compared to what i normally look for in an Amber. But as a result, it allows the hops to shine through - as they should for an IPA. Fantastic IPA. Need the recipe. I’d be really stoked to crank out on IPA like this!


----------



## technobabble66 (12/11/16)

*20 - mmmyummybeer, Fleuk U clone*

*App*
As black as the mines of Moria. But more transparent.
Tiniest head, fades quickly. Cream tan coloured
Swirling brings up a nice fine head, that still fades moderately quickly to a small mass

*Aroma*
My nose must be on the blink - slightest hint of roast and that’s it. Slight hint of caramel.

*Flava*
Moderate to high carb. 
Easy drinking, moderate to mild bitterness. Slight roastiness comes through.
Dry, medium mouthfeel. carbonic bite combined with the roasty bite and the bitterness adds to the dryness. As the carbonation drops off, everything improves noticeably - mouthfeel, balance, etc. Still a little bite at the back of the palate. Also a tricky one in that i wonder if a little sweetness would be good to offset the roast/bitterness/dryness, but then again, that’d compromise the dry session ability of the beer.
As it warms, the maltiness comes through a bit more, to better effect. The bitterness still comes through heavily - maybe just a little over-bittered for my tastes.

*Overall*
A slightly odd experience - in the sense that this is a great & heavily sessionable beer, but maybe lacks a particularly distinctive impact. By no means is that a negative comment! Maybe i simply expected something else from a beer with this stout-like appearance. OTOH, i thoroughly enjoyed drinking Asahi Dark in Japan, which is kinda a similar beer, really. Basically an easy drinking beer/lager that has a light flavour depth of roastiness. Big ups!!


----------



## technobabble66 (12/11/16)

*21 - American Stout*

*App*
Bleck. Veeeeery bleck. Tiniest tan head, fades rapidly. Doesn’t look opaque or non-transparent as so much as a solid black mass. Correction: second pour is totes tranny. Transparent, that is. And reeeeeaaaaally solid. And Bleck.

*Aroma*
Smokey roast. Slight vanilla element.

*Flava*
More smokey roast. Strong roast and bittering. Low carb. Slight caramel element underlying the roast. Little acidity/astringency, from the roast perhaps. Full mouthfeel, but not too heavy. Solid & relatively smooth bitterness that lingers. Moderate dryness. Maybe slight fruitiness mixed in there

*Overall*
Really great stout. TBH, no idea where the Americain element is - no obvious hops element seems to be apparent, though that could be my dodgy nose!
Truly impressed. I’d say this is actually really close to a more classic stout than some weird, crazy, new world bizarreness. The base here is a really great roasty, ashy, smokey stout, with a solid-but-appropriate bitterness that lingers but is generally smooth. Tiny caramel element in there, but nothing overt. I reckon this is perfect balance for a stout - a somewhat extreme style in the first place. Recipe please!


----------



## technobabble66 (12/11/16)

*22 - Wiggdude, Patersbier*

*Appearance*
Very pale. Pale straw colour. Not quite transparent.
Slight tight head. Fades fairly quickly.
Moderate fine lacing.

*Aroma*
Mild fruitiness, maybe a banana element - actually reminds me a little of my PoR aussie ale. Clovey spice pokes through surreptitiously, maybe with a little kidney jab of white pepper. Honey element.

*Flava*
Full body, mild bitterness to balance the not-quite-dry-not-quite-sweet malt flava. Honey & fruity flavour. Carbonation is bang on for the body/style. Great example of the good things wheat brings to the table - that wheaty tang that has set off the yeasty elements (i assume). Slight lingering sweetness with the mild bitterness.

*Overall*
OK, i can now see why there’s been all the hype around this.
I’d assumed Wiggdude had been currying favours with the previous reviewers, but i can see he’s definitely not needed to. This is clearly a stand out - which is certainly saying something considering milds almost always struggle against the higher ABVs.
I’m really surprised with how good this is - especially considering i’m not a big fan of wheat beers, and struggle to find good milds. FWIW, i’ve just had this after a really good stout (commercial - Watts River Brewery, check it out); and it still stacks up really well. Excellent balance of elements - dryness, bitterness, wheat elements, malt elements. Plus perfect full body. Truly impressive beer. Could easily drink this all day long. Genuinely impressed. Big ups, dude. Again, recipe please!


----------



## technobabble66 (12/11/16)

The latest, tonight:

*15 - Micbrew, ESB?*

*App*
Deep dark red, slightly cloudy.
Big head, reasonably tight.
hops debris in the glass.

*Aroma*
Mild spicy, floral. 
Slight caramel element

*Flava*
Nice and smooth. Medium dry. Nice balance with the bitterness & sweet/dry elements. Probably not as solidly bitter as some ESBs i’ve had, but the bitterness also lingers nicely - overall it makes this a bit more sessionable. Reasonably full mouthfeel.
Definitely overcarbed, and the hops debris is helping bring it out.

*Overall*
Definitely grows on me (reeeeally loved it, actually, by the time i finished it!). I’m afraid my taste/nose is somewhat on the blink - i couldn’t get much distinct aroma nor flavour from this, just subtle elements. Having said that, this is a great sessionable English-style Bitter: moderate smooth bitterness that lingers nicely, mild spiciness, with maybe a tiny caramel or malt in there. If the carb was a bit lower, i think this would be an excellent English Bitter. Would love to see the recipe, as part of my growing fondness for English style beers - particularly the yeast & hops used.

By the time i'd finished this, i was a maaaaaassive fan. Great beer, Mick!


----------



## technobabble66 (12/11/16)

Very Latest:

*18 - Curly79, blah blah Stout.*

*App*
First of all, i hate you - beer went everywhere! :blink:
About a 1/2 second before beer started spurting on to everything. Unfortunately, the obvious option of just re-sealing the bottle didn’t occur to me, so 5 mins of cleaning up interrupted the review. :lol:
Totally jet black.
Head has collapsed slowly to be tiny.

*Aroma*
Roasty ashy aroma. Bit of earthy chocolate in there.

*Flava*
Solid earthiness. Mild smooth bitterness. Full mouthfeel. Neutral finish - neither sweet nor dry. Slight slickness - oats? Slight alcohol warmth. Carb has died down to a good level by the time i got to this, so i’m assuming its well over-done, but is good (low) later on. Maybe the tiniest hint of rum in there - honestly only picking because it’s in the name though. It sort of combines with other elements to highlight the earthy element. I’d point out that’s definitely a good thing. Some chocolate element in there somewhere. 

*Overall*
Excellent stout - fantastic example of an “Earthy” stout, IMO. 
All the various elements work really well in this (bitterness, sweet/dry, etc). 
Not sure if you intended it, but a strong “earthiness” really stands out for me. I’m guessing the rum and the chocolate you’ve intended to smack me in the face actually seem to sit in the background … BUT work well to strongly enhance the “earthy” element.
A slight sweetness maybe helps bring the chocolate element out a little in the late flavour.
Obviously, i’m very keen to see the recipe for this! I’m guessing some oats in there, but i’m curious as to the hops (fuggles? or something else?).
Maybe down the carb a little next time! (muthafucka! B) )
Perfect for watching HP master the Basilisk, though not nearly enough alcohol content to abide Titanic. I’m not sure if that’s possible in a beer, though, so you’re definitely forgiven!


----------



## mofox1 (12/11/16)

technobabble66 said:


> *8 - Mofox, ICBM Stout*
> 
> *App*
> Jet black, though transparent.
> ...


Haha. Stronger than initially intended. Planned for 1.060, got 1.067. Went down to 1.014 so around the 7 - 7.5 mark.

Recipe here: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/89247-what-are-you-brewing-2016/?p=1364525

I intentionally kept the roast low, wanted more of the hops to come thru. I only used 3% roast barley, the other dark stuff was 5% choc & 3% roast wheat to hit the colour and flavour but without the ashy astrigency I would have done for a dry stout. The secret weapon in there is the amber... Just ties it all together beautifully.

The late kettle Chinook was from the backyard crop. According to my (occasionally incomplete) notes I didn't do the dry hop. Pity... I thought it came out the tits, but a boosted hop aroma would have added the neon twirling pasties.


----------



## technobabble66 (13/11/16)

pasties = panties ?? :huh:


----------



## technobabble66 (13/11/16)

EKG + Chinook.
Heathan.

Marvelous heathen!


----------



## mofox1 (13/11/16)

technobabble66 said:


> pasties = panties ?? :huh:


A quick google search should sort you out... but your innocence is cute. h34r:


----------



## manticle (13/11/16)

technobabble66 said:


> pasties = panties ?? :huh:


https://m.youtube.com/watch?sts=17114&utcoffset=660&v=84WRcEt8S5o&oref=https%3A%2F%2Fm.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D84WRcEt8S5o%26itct%3DCBcQpDAYACITCOS0hfWvpNACFU01WAodv9gOxlIRdG9tIHdhaXRzIHBhc3RpZXM%253D&has_verified=1&layout=mobile&client=mv-google


----------



## malt junkie (13/11/16)

technobabble66 said:


> *13 - Masters Brewery, Double Belgian*
> 
> *Appearance - *
> Dark golden amber.
> ...


still have a keg of this conditioning, I have some oak that's been soaking for 9 mths in bourbon, so next week I'll be dropping that in for a week or two. I will bring it to the swap. As far as recipe goes I'll have to have a good look (we moved house). I did use some candy probably around 500g/22L. Really glad you enjoyed.

Mike


----------



## Curly79 (13/11/16)

technobabble66 said:


> Very Latest:
> 
> *18 - Curly79, blah blah Stout.*
> 
> ...


Thanks Techno. That batch was a disaster. Dodgy bottles meant nearly everyone's was infected apart from a few. Sorry bout the beer explosion. Here's the recipe. 


I drinking one now that I bottled in glass and it's quite nice. Pity I stuffed up the swap bottles [emoji21]


----------



## Curly79 (13/11/16)

I soaked the cocoa nibs in Rum instead of Bourbon.


----------



## TheWiggman (13/11/16)

Curly79 said:


> Thanks Techno. That batch was a disaster. Dodgy bottles meant nearly everyone's was infected apart from a few. Sorry bout the beer explosion. Here's the recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I reused all the swap bottles, you can have yours back if you like h34r: (I like to live dangerously)


----------



## MartinOC (14/11/16)

mofox1 said:


> The secret weapon in there is the amber... Just ties it all together beautifully.


Ha! I've tried telling peeps that Amber is the Secret Weapon in a lot of my prize-winning beers. Some listen....


----------



## mofox1 (14/11/16)

MartinOC said:


> Ha! I've tried telling peeps that Amber is the Secret Weapon in a lot of my prize-winning beers. Some listen....


Oh yes indeedy. And I lernded it good.


----------



## Mardoo (14/11/16)

Amber malt is the effin' shiz. In the right beer. Which is many, many of them.


----------



## Midnight Brew (26/11/16)

My ability to make amber work for me is rubbish. I seem to enjoy every beer others have brewed with it. 

It's in that EIPA we brewed Mardoo so time will tell.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (8/12/16)

11. Reardo - My take on a Mountain Goat Summer Ale 

How did this sit in my fridge so long? I found it with the stouts from this swap I didn't get around to this winter, I mean summer... no. Last winter.

Clarity is amazing, findings or filtered? Colour great. Aroma a bit toffee, no fruit so my slackness has meant hops have suffered. Flavour is pleasant, smashable. Nice citrus and a touch if pine. Very well brewed, should gave got to this earlier. That'll learn me. Better get on to the new swap beers and cone back to the ageable beers from this swap, thanks REEEE-A-RDO!


----------



## reardo (9/12/16)

Cheers DJ. Crash chilled for a week and a simple whirlfloc tablet was used. That was it [emoji106]


----------



## Curly79 (14/1/17)

Better late than never. Just discovered a couple of PET bottles lurking up the back of the beer fridge. 
19. Midnights Dry Irish Stout. 
Beautiful Stout mate! My tasting notes have not improved over the last couple of years so no fancy comments but, this is a well brewed well balanced beer. Dry but not over the top. Like most stouts I should have let it warm up a bit as it got better after the first glass. Definitely low on carb but was fine after pouring from a height. Very nice mate thank you and cheers. [emoji481][emoji481]


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (28/1/17)

15 - micbrew 2 n special bitter (wtf does that mean hehe?)
Sadly a gusher, made a mess, tasted affected by age in a bad way. Should have drunk it warlier sorry Mick!

19 - Midnight Brew dry Irish stout
Dry dry dry, which subdues the roast malts to a very modest level, unless you darkened with midnight wheat or something to get the colour? Really enjoyable Cam, it's an every day stout, one I'd love to have on tap. Care to share recipe (apologies for necro tasting just realised I have a few of the dark beers in back of the keg fridge...)


----------



## Curly79 (28/1/17)

Just spotted another one hiding in the beer fridge. #8. Hmmm. 30 degrees is ok for a stout isn't it?


----------



## MartinOC (28/1/17)

Definitely Not serving temperature.... :unsure:


----------



## Curly79 (28/1/17)

Nope. Straight from the fridge. Glad I cracked this one! Great beer Mofox! At first when it was very cold it tasted like a bloody good Black IPA. As it warmed the stout flavours come shining through. Think I might have saved the best till last [emoji106][emoji481][emoji481]. Thanks Mofox.


----------



## mofox1 (28/1/17)

Curly79 said:


> Nope. Straight from the fridge. Glad I cracked this one! Great beer Mofox! At first when it was very cold it tasted like a bloody good Black IPA. As it warmed the stout flavours come shining through. Think I might have saved the best till last [emoji106][emoji481][emoji481]. Thanks Mofox.


Ha! You might have had the last one around... just finished off the last of my stash a week or so ago. Unless others are *way* behind on the drinking responsibilities. h34r:


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (28/1/17)

I've still got the ICBM..... [emoji44]


----------



## mofox1 (28/1/17)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> I've still got the ICBM..... [emoji44]


Geddonit.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (28/1/17)

Going down a treat with the final episode of Westworld. Fookin well brewed, love the firm yet smooth bitterness, ohhh yeah!


----------



## Midnight Brew (31/1/17)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> 19 - Midnight Brew dry Irish stout
> Dry dry dry, which subdues the roast malts to a very modest level, unless you darkened with midnight wheat or something to get the colour? Really enjoyable Cam, it's an every day stout, one I'd love to have on tap. Care to share recipe (apologies for necro tasting just realised I have a few of the dark beers in back of the keg fridge...)


Cheers Nath, glad you liked it mate. Its Brad Smiths recipe for a DIS and couldnt resist trying it. No midnight wheat and 10% Roast Barley! The body comes from the flaked barley. Next time I brew it I might mash a little higher to finish a tad higher in FG so it isnt quiet as dry.


----------



## technobabble66 (31/3/17)

Just sipping' down #13, Malt Junkie's Belgian double thingy. (i snuck a second one out of the spares at the end of the swap h34r: )
Mike, such a great belgian strong!
Aroma-wise, the sweet candy is contrasted well by the spicy undertone.
Excellent balance, blah blah blah. It's ******* awesome. 
Perfect beer to go with a great footy game! (swans v dogs)

Which brings me to the negative: i notice you've been a lazy fecker and not posted the recipe. Chop chop!! (though i think Belgian season has passed, so you've got another 6 months before my next crack at these :lol: ).

Cheers, mate. Very glad to have a 2nd one of these!


----------



## malt junkie (31/3/17)

TB, if I have the recipe it's buried somewhere see if I trip over it, I do remember I split the pils 50/50 Best Pils and Bohemian Pils, some spec B, a dash of biscuit, flaked wheat, Wyeast 1762 and 1kg of D2; off the top of my head. I have some of this on Tap after bulk ageing and a little oak it's a great night cap though it's misappearing fast

Ed: Hops were Sazz and Hall Met


----------



## technobabble66 (31/3/17)

malt junkie said:


> ...; off the top of my head. ..


****, i'm impressed you can remember that much! I'm normally, like, "yeah, some malts and hops plus a yeast that was probably Belgian" after a year later.
i'm assuming the spice has come for the Saaz. I've generally never got much spice from Hall Mitt. 

i can definitely understand why it's misappearing fast :lol:

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## AJ80 (25/8/17)

3. technobabble66 - Ol' Dirty Bastard. (Old Peculier clone, (= Old Ale)

Took a little while to get round to it, but cracked this one tonight. Gushed just a touch on opening, but settled down well. Dark dark brown colour with great copper highlights when held to a light. Off white head with great retention. Smells bready. Full bodied with rich rich malt and a pleasing alcohol warmth. Time has been kind to this one and it is a fantastic drop. Thanks techno!!


----------



## technobabble66 (25/8/17)

Thanks Aaron. I've been wondering if anyone had saved their bottle of mine. [emoji1]
I've just got 1-2 left I've been waiting to crack, letting the age do its thing. 
Glad you enjoyed it. It's definitely improved in the last couple of months. Not sure it's much of a TOP clone, but seems pretty tasty on its own. 
That over carb thing is fairly annoying. It was carbed very low, but I think the 1469 got bored at some point and started chewing some of the sugars it couldn't be bothered with in the primary fermentation. It's been massively under carbed for most of the last 9 months, just the last 2-3 it's seems to have picked up noticeably. 

Might need to do the 9 month sample tomorrow... [emoji5]️


----------



## AJ80 (26/8/17)

Every time oven used 1469 I've had the exact same problem. Perfect carb in the bottle to begin with, but it eventually over carbs. 

This was a really nice beer techno. Really enjoyed it as it warmed in the glass.


----------



## Mardoo (26/8/17)

Yep me too with 1469. Seems like it's a long goer.


----------

